# عمليات الطلاء الكهربائي للمعادن



## عمراياد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ​ 
الاخوة الاعضاء ممن لديهم اي معلومات عن انواع الطلاء الكهربائي والمسالك التكنولوجيه للطلاء بانواعه بــ(النيكل،الكروم، التسويد،الكلفنه ... الخ)
ارجو ان لايبخل علينا في وضع اي معلومة هنا​ 
وبارك الله بكم مقدما ...​ 


وسأبدأ انا ​ 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 


ملخص عملية الطلاء الكهربائي بالنيكل ​

يتم تنظيف الجزء المراد طلائه تنظيفا جيدا وخاصة من الدهون والاكاسيد حيث ان هذه المواد تكون عازلا بين الفلز وطبقة الطلاء مما يؤدي الى انفصال النيكل المترسب وتقشره .​ 

وتتم طريقة الطلاء بالنيكل حسب الخطوات التاليه :​ 
اولا. يغمر في حوض القاعدة الكيمياويه المتكونه من محاليل كيمياويه قاعديه مثل صودا قشريه + زاهي ومواد اخرى وبدرجة 70 درجه مئويه وداله حامضيه تتراوح بين ( 10-12) ومدة بقاء 15 دقيقه ​ 

ثانيا. بعدها ينقل الى حوض الماء ويشطف جيدا ​ 
ثالثا . ينقل الى حوض القاعدة الكهربائيه ويتكون هذا الحوض من :​ 
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ،فوسفات الصوديوم ، سليكات الصوديوم ، نونايل فينول ، وقطعتين بليت بطول 50*60 توضع داخل الحوض كل واحدة من جهة ويوضع الفلز على قطب الانود كي يفقد الشوائب على قطب الكاثود التي تعلق فيه قطع البليت ويبقى لمدة 15 دقيقه وبدرجة حرارة تتراوح بين (50-70) درجه مئويه وتيار من محوله خافضه 24 فولت وداله حامضيه من (10-12) وينقل بعدها الى :​ 
رابعا . حوض ماء ويشطف جيدا وينقل الى :​ 
خامسا . حوض الحامض hcl بتركيز (32-39) وبداله حامضيه ph=1.5 ويبقى لمدة 10 دقائق وينقل الى : ​ 
سادسا. حوض ماء وينظف جيدا من المحلول ويجفف . ​ 

سابعا. حوض النيكل : ويربط الفلز بالقطب السالب الكاثود بينما تربط اقطاب النيكل بنقاوة 99% مع القطب الموجب الانود ...​ 


وتكون درجة الحموضه في الحوض بين (4-5) ، ph=4 ودرجة حرارة 50 درجه مئويه ويرافق عملية الطلاء تقليب مستمر باستخدام السلة او شافت مع ماطور الكيير بوكس وتقليب للمحلول بواسطة فلتر ..​ 
اما المواد المشتركة في المحلول الالكتروليتي الموصل للذرات هي :​ 

1- كبريتات النيكل (نيكل سلفيت) NiSo4.6H2o وهذه المادة تعتبر مصدر رئيسي لايونات النيكل في المحلول لانها تذوب جيدا ولها جذر سالب ثابت لايخنزل على الكاثود ولا يتأكسد على الانود​ 
2- كلوريد النيكل Nicl2.6H2o وتساعد على ذوبان الجزء المعلق على الانود وتزيد انتشار ايونات النيكل وزيادة توصيل محلول الطلاء وقيم مرتفعه لكثافة التيار القصوى وزيادة قوة الرمي الايوني نتيجة زيادة كفاءة الكاثود .​ 



3- حامض البوريك H3Bo3 وهو منظم ضعيف في محلول الطلاء وتأثيره السيطرة على قيمة الحامضية ومنظم لترسيب النيكل ومساعد في فعل التنعيم .​ 

4- مادة تلميع ، وهي مواد عضويه تضاف لرفع كفاءة حوض الطلاء وتعطي اسطح لماعه عاليه وتكون على نوعين :​ 
- حامض السلفونيك نفثالين​ 
- مواد عضويه غير مشبعه وهي الالديهايدات وخاصة الفورمالديهايد والمستعمل لمادة الاكرولين وللاسباب التاليه :​ 
* تعتبر ابسط تركيب للالديهايدات​ 
* تكُون اواصر جيدة بين جزيئاتها وتتبلمر بالظروف الاعتياديه لذا يضاف لها مادة ضد التأكسد في حالة خزنها .​ 

* درجة غليانها منخفضة​ 
* تعمل المادة بصورة جيدة في ظروف درجة الحموضه بين 
(5و3-5و4 ) ودرجة حرارة 40 درجه مئويه وكثافة تيار واطئ​ 
* لها قابلية تكوين مركب معقد مع ايون النيكل مما يؤدي الى ترسيب النيكل ومنظما ومنتجا سطحا جيدا لماعا .​ 
مدة بقاء الفلز تكون بين (15-25) دقيقه ومن ثم يشطف بالماء ويجفف في حوض النشارة ...​ 



ملاحظة : هذا المسلك التكنولوجي يستخدم لطلاء اجزاء خاصة بالمكواة الكهربائية في معمل انتاج المكواة الكهربائية في شركتي
وقد نقلته اليكم عن طريق الخبرة العمليه ​ 
وارجو بل اتمنى منكم التفاعل مع الموضوع لشرح مسالك تكنولوجيه لانواع اخرى من الطلاء ​ 

في انتظار تشريفكم للموضوع ​


----------



## د.محبس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا رابط تجربة بسيطة جدااا فقط لاسترجاع المعلومات
وشكرا
طبعا ليس معلوماتك لان معلوماتك قوية وعملية 
قصدت المشاركين
http://www.uae.ii5ii.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6724&d=1243663190




مع الشكر


----------



## عمراياد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور دكتورعلى الرابط وبارك الله بك 
وربنا مايحرمنا من تواجدك 

تقديري


----------



## د.محبس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

عمر اياد انت مهندس متميز لان مواضيعك
ممتعة


----------



## عمراياد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا من ذوقك دكتور 
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع في غاية الاهمية كذلك هو موضوع نادر .

واتمنى كل من لديه خبرة عملية في مجال الطلاء ان يتشرف بطرحها هنا للفائدة .

والف شكر لكاتب الموضوع وكل من يساهم ولو بمعلومة بيسطة .


البغدادي


----------



## نجمة السماء (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم 
اردت ان اعرف اذا كان بالامكان استخدام الطلاء الكهربائي لطلاء ال(galvanized steel) بمادة النيكل الاسود لان المصادر المتوفرة لدي عن هذا الموضوع قديمة جدا وانا بحاجة لمعلومات بهذا الخصوص ضروري جدا وارجو منكم مساعدتي بهذا الخصوص وشكرا.​


----------



## عمراياد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

نجمة السماء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> اردت ان اعرف اذا كان بالامكان استخدام الطلاء الكهربائي لطلاء ال(galvanized steel) بمادة النيكل الاسود لان المصادر المتوفرة لدي عن هذا الموضوع قديمة جدا وانا بحاجة لمعلومات بهذا الخصوص ضروري جدا وارجو منكم مساعدتي بهذا الخصوص وشكرا.​


 http://www.pfonline.com/articles/clinics/0706cl_paint5.html


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116236.html


----------



## عمراياد (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

الموضوع التالي من عمليات الطلاء الكهربائي للمعادن هو الطلاء بالزنك White-Passivated Zinc Plating



وقد صورت لكم المحاضرات التي املكها ارجو الاستفادة منها


----------



## عمراياد (17 يناير 2010)

الجلفنة من عمليات المعالجة السطحية الهامة للمشغولات للحيلولة دون صدا هذه المشغولات وتستخدم هذه العملية فى حماية المشغولات من الصدا لفترات كبيرة مثل ابراج الكهرباء والشدادات والشنكات وايضا المواسير والزويا والمسامير والجوايط والاسلاك المستخدمة فى صناعة السلك المجدول للحدائق والاسوار وفى الاسلاك الشائكة والعلقات والصاج وكل نوع جلفنة ساخنة نظام وطريقة فى التطبيق فجلفنة الباتش للمشغولات غير المنتظمة والكبيرة نسبيا والجلفنة الاتوماتيكية لملفات الصاج الضخمة وايضا اتوماتيكية للمسامير وابراج شبكات الاتصالات المحمول
والفارق الاساسى بين الجلفنة الحارة وطلاء الزنك الكهربى انه يوجد استندر عالمى يحكم العمليتين
فعلى سبيل المثال الجلفنة الحارة يتراوح سمك طبقة الطلاء مابين 80 الى 120 ميكرون ومن المتعارف علية ان المللى 1000 ميكرون
اما طلاء الزنك الكهربى فيكون سمكة مابين 15 ال 30ميكرون
وهنا يكمن الفرق فى الحماية
وايضا هناك فرق جوهرى انة يمكن تلوين طبقة طلاء الزنك الكهربى كيميائيا بلون رقبة الحمامة المشهور
اما طبقة الجلفنة يتم عمل تخميل لها بعد الانتهاء من الجلفنة للحماية من الاكسدة والحفاظ على لون طبقة الجلفنة لامع وخصوصا مع المشغولات التى سيتم تركيبها بالقرب من البحار​


----------



## على هارون (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى
اين روابط المحاضرات يااخ عماد وياريت اى كتب متخصصة فى هذا الموضوع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سعيد كروم (19 يناير 2010)

*اساسيات في الطلاء الكهربي*

اخواني الاعزاء اسمحولي بالاشتراك معكم لتبسيط معلومات الطلاء الكهربي وسبق لي كتابتها في بعض المشاركات بالمنتدي
*شرح اساسيات الطلاء الكهربي* 
*بسم الله نبدأ *​ 
*اولآ المحاليل *
*تنقسم المحاليل الي قسمين:*
*1- محاليل الكتروليتيه وهي محاليل جيدة التوصيل للكهرباء مثل الاحماض والاملاح والقلويات وهى محاليل توصل التيار وتتحلل به الي مواد ابسط منها*
*2- محاليل لا اليكتروليتيه وهى محاليل غير موصله للتيار الكهربى مثل السكريات والبنزين والماء المقطر*​ 
*ويوجد الكتروليتات قوية التوصيل للكهرباء واخري ضعيفه وللماده الواحده تذداد درجة التوصيل للكهرباء بذيادة التخفيف*​ 
*النظريه الايونيه لارهينيوس*
*1-عند ازابة ماده الكتروليتيه في الماء تتفكك جزيئياتها الي ايونات موجبة الشحنه مثل ايونات الفلذات والهيدروجين ومجموعة الامونيوم _ وايونات سالبة الشحنه مثل ايونات اللافلذات والشق الحامضي ومجموعة الهيدروكسيد*
*ويكون المحلول في حالة تعادل لأن عدد الشحنات السالبة التي تحملها الايونات السالبه= الموجبة*
*وهناك حالة اتزان بين جزيئات الماده المتأينه وغير المتأينه بالمحلول*
*2-عند مرور التيار في المحلول تتجه الأيونات الي الاقطاب المخالفه لها في الشحنه اي ان الأيونات السالبه تتجه الي القطب الموجب(الانود) والأيونات الموجبه تتجه الي القطب السالب(الكاثود) ثم تتعادل كهربيآ الي ذرات اومجموعات ذريه وهذه الذرات هي الماده المترسبه علي سطح المشغولات(الطلاء الكهربي) اي ان فعل سريان التيار الكهربي هو توجيه الأيونات الي الاقطاب المخالفه لها في الشحنه لتتعادل كهربيآ الي ذرات او مجموعات ذريه00*
*المواد التي تنفصل عند الكاثود ذات كهربيه موجبه وتسمي( كاثونات) والتي تنفصل عند الانود ذات كهربيه سالبه وتسمي(انيونات) اي ان عند مرور التيار الكهربي في محاليل الالكتروليتات اومصاهيرها تتجه العناصر الفلزيه للقطب السالب ( المهبط او الكاثود) والافلزيه تتجه للقطب الموجب (المصعد اوالانود)*
*ويذداد تأين الماده الاليكتروليتيه في المحلول بذيادة التخفيف وذالك لذيادة عدد الايونات المسؤله عن سريان التيار ويؤدي ذلك الي ذياده في التوصيل الكهربي للمحلول وانشاء الله نلتقي قريبآ لاستكمال الشرح لان ده هو اساس الطلاء الكهربي مع تحياتي للجميع *
*



*​ 
*:56:*​


----------



## سعيد كروم (19 يناير 2010)

*اساسيات في الطلاء الكهربي*

بسم الله نستكمل
الايون هوعباره عن ذره او مجموعه ذريه تحمل شحنات كهربيه نتيجة فقد اواكتساب الكترونات وهي تساوي تكافؤه ويذداد عدد الجزيئات المتأينه بذيادة التخفيف وتستمر حتي تصل الي حالة الاتزان عندما تكون عدد الجزيئات المتفككه تساوي عدد الجزيئات المتكونه 
0 النظريه الايونيه الحديثه0
ثبت من دراسة الاملاح مثل (ص كل) وغيرها انها متأينه وهي في الحاله الصلبه وان أيوناتها متجمعه بتأثير قوة الجذب الكهربي بين الايونات الموجبه والايونات السالبه مما يسبب عدم قدرة هذه الايونات علي الحركه وبالتالي عدم توصيل التيار الكهربي الضعيف الخاص بالطلاء
عند اذابة المواد الاليكتروليتيه في الماء تبتعد الايونات عن بعضها نظرآ لأن الماء عازل للكهربه مما يقلل من قوة الجذب الالكتروستاتيكي بين الايونات الموجبه والسالبه وكلما ذاد التخفيف ابتعدت الايونات عن بعضها اكثر مما يؤدي الي حركة هذه الايونات بسرعه اكبر اي ان ذيادة درجة التوصيل بذيادة التخفيف ليست بسبب ذيادة عدد الايونات ولكن بسبب ذيادة سرعتها 0
قوانين فارادي
1- تتناسب وزن الماده المترسبه أثناء التحليل الكهربي عند الاقطاب تناسبآ طرديآ مع كمية الكهرباء الماره 0
2-تتناسب اوزان المواد المترسبه بواسطة كميه واحده من الكهرباء تناسبآ طرديآ مع الاوزان المكافئه لهذه المواد والي لقاء قريب انشاء الله مع تحياتي وشكرآ لكم 







:56:


----------



## على هارون (20 يناير 2010)

كل مشاركاتك قوية اخ سعيد
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## grafidustrial (20 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع و نرجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو المزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## سعيد كروم (21 يناير 2010)

*اساسيات الطلاء الكهربي*

grafidustrialموضوع رائع و نرجــو المزيـــــــــــــــ ـــــــــد 20-01-2010 على هارون- كل مشاركاتك قوية اخ سعيد
شكرا جزيلا​ 
والله انتم اللي رائعين والشكر لله وحده وارجو ان اكون وضعت الاساس صح وانشاء الله نبدأ المباني علي هذا الاساس السليم انشاء الله وانا تحت امركم في اي شيئ تطلبونه مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## mastar (21 يناير 2010)

اخواني هل يعرف احد تركيب اللون في احواض الزنك ارجو الافاده ضروري

حيث بعد خروج المنتج يتم طلاؤه بلون رقبه الحمامه او الفضي فما تركيبته


----------



## نجمة السماء (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي الكريم(عمر اياد) على المعلومات التي زودتني بها لقد افادتني شكرا


----------



## على هارون (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الأخ العزيز سعيد - كما قلت انت وضعت الأساس ونحن فى انتظار البناء ان شاء الله - وادعو جميع الإخوة ممن لهم خبرة فى هذا المجال بالمشاركة فى هذا البناء
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد نبيل (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يااخ سعيد انا بصراحه بعد ما قرات معلوماتك حبيت اسالك 
انا ناوى بازن الله افتح ورشه صغيرة لطلاء بعض الاسطمبات بالهارد كروم وكنت تايه لحد ما ربنا وفقنى ولاقيت شخص محترم زيك يقدر يساعدنى انا معلوماتى ضيئله جدا فارجو منك ان تساعدنى بقدر ماتستطيع من معلومات عن كيفيه تصميم حوض مساحته حوالى 75 واعمله ازاى وازاى اقدر اشتغل بنفسى فى الاول 
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعيد كروم (25 يناير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يأخ ماجد نبيل وبالنسبه لحوض 75 سنتيمتر وكبدايه يمكنك استخدام برميل بلاستيك من بتوع الكيماويات وتحسب حجمه الداخلي حسب ارتفاع الحامض فيه او يمكنك معايرته بزجاجه لتر اواكثر وتشوف البرميل سوف يأخذ كام لتر ماء وبالتالي يتم حساب كمية حامض الكروميك وحامض الكبريتيك اويمكنك عمل حوض من الحديد ويتم تبطينه بالرصاص النقي او بمادة ال-pvc- ويتم حساب الطول في العرض في ارتفاع الحامض لتحصل سعة الحوض وبالتالي يتم حساب كمية حامض الكروميك وحامض الكبريتيك وسوف تحتاج لانود من الرصاص بنسبة 93رصاص و7 قصدير واي استفسار تاني انا تحت امرك مع تحياتي وشكرآ




:56:


----------



## سعيد كروم (25 يناير 2010)

على هارون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأخ العزيز سعيد - كما قلت انت وضعت الأساس ونحن فى انتظار البناء ان شاء الله - وادعو جميع الإخوة ممن لهم خبرة فى هذا المجال بالمشاركة فى هذا البناء
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاك الله كل خير اخي علي هارون وانا ايضآ ادعوا كل الاخوه ممن لهم خبره في مجال الطلاء الكهربي بالمشاركه في هذا البناء فاحنا كلنا بنتعلم وبنكمل بعض مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## ماجد نبيل (25 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يااخ سعيد بجد مشكور ليك اوى انا كنت قربت ايئس 
انا لى 3 استفسار على اللى حضرتك قلته 
1- بالنسبه لفكره البرميل هى فكرة حلوه كبدايه لى . بس بالنسبه للبراميل هل ممكن ان يتواجد قطره 75
2-بالنسبه لانود من الرصاص بنسبة 93رصاص و7 قصدير كيف يمكن الحصول عليه
3-ولو حوض من الصاج كيف استطيع تبطينه .....** وبالنسبه لخبره حضرتك كم تعتقد تكلفه هزا المشروع كبدايه ** وهل من السهل العمل بهزا المجال بدون خبره و

انا بجد هاتعب حضرتك معايا وجزاك الله كل خير
*


----------



## سعيد كروم (26 يناير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

بارك الله فيك يأخ ماجد والشكر لله وحده وبالنسبه للبراميل فيه براميل ارتفاعها حوالي متر تقريباً ممكن يكون قطرها بعد قطع الجزء العلوي حوالي 60 سم وده يفي بالغرض وبالنسبه لانود الرصاص ممكن اي مسبك يعمله وهو يباع جاهز في محلات الطلاء الكهربي وبالنسبه للحوض الصاج تكلفته ممكن تكون في حدود الفين جنيه ونصيحتي تبدأ في حوض بلاستيك لآن تكلفته قليله ونصيحه تبدأ بالطلاء العادي الاول ولما تكتسب الخبره تجرب في الاسطمبات لانها محتاجه خبره شويه مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## ماجد نبيل (27 يناير 2010)

بصراحه يااخ سعيد انا كنت شغال فى مصنع بلاستيك ايام الكليه على فكرة انا خريج كليه علوم ....
وعشان كده انا بقول الاسطمبات عشان عندى خبره بيها و لانى اعرف اصحاب مصااانع وانا معتمد على ربنا ثم عليك وانا فعلا جبت البراميل البلاستيك بس لسه مش قدرت سعته وبالنسبه لبقيت الخامات انا كنت قريت لحضرتك انها موجوده فى شارع الجيش فى القاهره فيريت حضرتك تقولى ايه اللى مفروض اشتريه وبعد كده طريقه العمل 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعيد كروم (27 يناير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

الاخ ماجد السلام عليكم بالنسبه لاحتياجاتك فأهم حاجه التنجر او الركتفير او اي جهاز يوفرلك كهرباء تيار مستمر في حدود 6 فولت وكل ما كان الامبير بتاعه عالي يكون افضل علشان المشغولات الكبيره
ومحتاج حامض كروميك -250جم/لتر وحامض كبريتيك 2,5جم/لتر وطبعاً انود من الرصاص ويكون الواح في حدود 4 او 5 سم ليسهل تشكيله حسب شكل الاسطمبه المراد طلاؤها وسعر حامض الكروميك في حدود 25 جنيه للكيلو تقريباً والكبريتيك التجاري 3جنيه والنقي 30 جنيه تقريباًومحتاج شفاط لشفط الابخره السامه الخارجه من الحوض او مانع ابخره مع تحياتي وشكراً :56:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يناير 2010)

عمراياد قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> 
> 
> الاخوة الاعضاء ممن لديهم اي معلومات عن انواع الطلاء الكهربائي والمسالك التكنولوجيه للطلاء بانواعه بــ(النيكل،الكروم، التسويد،الكلفنه ... الخ)
> ...


 


سعيد كروم قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء اسمحولي بالاشتراك معكم لتبسيط معلومات الطلاء الكهربي وسبق لي كتابتها في بعض المشاركات بالمنتدي
> *شرح اساسيات الطلاء الكهربي*
> *بسم الله نبدأ *​
> 
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس عمر إياد 
و
الأخ المهندس سعيد كروم ​ 
بداية موفقة مهندس عمر وموضوع قيم وفكرة جميلة بطلب مشاركات الأعضاء
والتي بدأها المهندس سعيد بإضافات مفيدة وذات قيمة مضافة للموضوع 
تفاعل في المواضيع يثلج االقلب..
بارك الله فيكم .


الموضوع للتثبيت.​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (27 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير
لكم ايها الاخوه


----------



## سعيد كروم (27 يناير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

مشرفنا الجميل دكتور محمد الف شكر وكله بفضل الله وتشجيعك لينا والفضل لصاحب الفكره الاساسيه 
مهندس عمر اياد بارك الله فيكم مع تحياتي وشكراً:77:


----------



## ماجد نبيل (29 يناير 2010)

مشكور با*خ سعيد وجزاك الله خيراااااا** ولوتسمح سعه صدرك باستفسارى عن بعض الاشياء... اولا
افضل تيار احتاجه ازا كانت الاسطمبات ممكن ان يصل طولها الى حوالى 70 سم وعرضها الى حوالى 50 وسمكها الى حوالى 6 سم ... وهل تختلف شده التيار من اسطمبه الى اخرى وما معيار زلك..........
2- اعتقد ان 50 لتر فى البراميل البلاستيك تكفى لغمر الاسطمبات ....
ومامده استمرار الاحماض ومتى تتغيير ...وهل هناك مشكله من بقاء الاحماض لفتره من غير استخدامها
3- مامعنى ان الانود يسهل تشكيله * *[font=&quot]وان يكون الواح[/font][font=&quot] [/font]** . وياريت كيفيه توصيلهم 
4- كيفيه الحصول على مانع ابخره*


----------



## ماجد نبيل (29 يناير 2010)

مشكور با*خ سعيد وجزاك الله خيراااااا**
ولوتسمح سعه صدرك باستفسارى عن بعض الاشياء اولا
افضل تيار احتاجه ازا كانت الاسطمبات ممكن ان يصل طولها الى حوالى 70 سم وعرضها الى حوالى 50 وسمكها الى حوالى 6 سم ... وهل تختلف شده التيار من اسطمبه الى اخرى وما معيار زلك..........
2- اعتقد ان 50 لتر فى البراميل البلاستيك تكفى لغمر الاسطمبات ....
ومامده استمرار الاحماض ومتى تتغيير ...وهل هناك مشكله من بقاء الاحماض لفتره من غير استخدامها
3- مامعنى ان الانود يسهل تشكيله **وان يكون الواح** . وياريت كيفيه توصيلهم 
4- كيفيه الحصول على مانع ابخره*
*وشكرااااا*


----------



## سعيد كروم (29 يناير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

الشكرلله أخ ماجد وبالنسبه لحساب التيار فهو 4 امبير لكل ديسي متر مربع من سطح الشغله تقريباً او يتم حساب مساحة الشغله ويتم ضربه في تيار من 20 الي 60 امبير ومع التجربه سوف تصل للتيار المناسب وبمجرد انك تشوف الشغله تحدد التيار بتاعها علي طول وطبعاً يختلف التيار حسب مساحة سطح الاسطمبه المطلوب طلاؤها وبالنسبه لل 50 لتر فهي كفايه جداً والاحماض مدتها طويله جداً وهي تعيش بالسنين وكل المطلوب منك هو قياس كثافة المحلول بعد تركيبه وتدوين الكثافه عندك وكل فتره تقيس الكثافه فاذا قلت عن النسبه المدونه عندك يتم ذيادة حامض الكروميك والكبريتيك بنفس النسب السابقه اي نسبة 1 الي 100 ويتم القياس بهيدروميتر قياس الكثافه وهو يباع في محلات الطلاء ويسمي بوميه وسعره رخيص وعموماً فالكثافه سوف تكون في حدود من 20 الي 24 بوميه وخليك معايا


----------



## سعيد كروم (29 يناير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

وبالنسبه للانود فان كفاءة التوصيل في حوض الطلاء بالكروم والمستخدم فيه حامض الكبريتيك كعامل مساعد حوالي 15 في المائه فان الايونات المتجهه الي الشغله تترسب علي اقرب مكان يقابلها ولذالك صعب الدخول للاماكن الداخليه من الاسطمبه لذالك يتم تشكيل الانود بنفس شكل الاسطمبه بحيث يكون البعد بين تجاويف الاسطمبه والانود متساويه في كل الاتجهات وبالتالي تعطي ترسيب منتظم في كل منطقه من الاسطمبه لذالك يجب ان الانود يكون سهل التشكيل وبالنسبه للتوصيل فيتم توصيل الانود الرصاص بالقطب الموجب والكاثود الاسطمبه بالقطب السالب وارجو ان تكون المعلومه وصلت وبالنسبه لمانع الابخره اكيد هو موجود في محلات بيع مواد الطلاء وللعلم انت محتاج تسخين المحلول لدرجة حراره من 45 الي 55 درجه مئويه مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## ماجد نبيل (29 يناير 2010)

*مشكور يا أخ سعيد وجزاك الله خيراااااااا انا عارف ان اسئلتى كتير بس ارجوك استحمل رخامتى....*
*1-بالنسبه لحساب التيار فهو 4 امبير لكل ديسي متر مربع من سطح الشغله تقريباً او يتم حساب مساحة الشغله ويتم ضربه في تيار من 20 الي 60 امبير... ارجو توضيح حساب التيار مع توضيح تكوين الريكتفير
2.- بالنسبه الى تكوين الانود على هيئه الاسطمبه لو افترضنا ان الاسطمبه على هيئه شماعه يتم تشكيل الانود على هيئه نفس الشكل..(هل يسهل تشكيل الانود على تللك الهيئه )
3- وكيفيه تثبيت الاسطمبه (الكاثود) فى البراميل البلاستيك ليوصل بالقطب السالب
4-بالنسبه ** لتسخين المحلول هل من الممكن تسخينه بواسطه سخان يوضع فى المحلول
5- كيفيه حل المواد فى الماء 
6-عندما تقل الكثافه للمحلول ما معيار الاضافه للمواد
7-ما المده التى تمكثها الاسطمبه فى المحلول 
*


----------



## سعيد كروم (31 يناير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

الاخ ماجد جزاك الله مثله يأخي مفيش رخامه ولاحاجه وما تخفش انا عندي طولة بال والحمد لله وبالنسبه للتيار معلهش هي لفت معايا ودخلتك في متاهات والافضل انك تحسب مساحة السطح وتضربه في متوسط التيار الي هو من 20 الي 60 امبير يعني تقريباً 40 امير نقول مثال عمود بستم طوله 50 مم وقطره-5 سم يبقي مساحة سطحه=ط×ق×ل=3,14×5×50=314 امبير وبالنسبه للانود كلما كان رقيق يسهل تشكيله وتحاول تشكله علي هيئة الشماعه وانشاء الله نستكمل لاحقاً مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## ماجد نبيل (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررررر
انا فهمتها كويس بس عشان اى شخص اخر يفهمها
المساحه = 3.14*×* *5**×50=785
وبعدين نحولها الى الديسيمتر بقسمتها على 100 حيث ان كل ديسيمتر =100 سم 
اى تساوى 7.85 ثم نضربها فى 40 (المتوسط) 
الناتج النهائى 314 امبير
وياريت اى حد يستفيد من المعلومات ده يشكر الاخ سعيد لان هو صاحب الفضل فى المعلومات ده
*


----------



## سعيد كروم (31 يناير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

يأخي الفضل لله وحده وانا اسف لاني لم استكمل لاني جاني مشوار فجأه ومبروك لمصر وكل العرب الفوز بكأس افريقيا للمره السابعه والثالثه علي التوالي ونستكمل وانا متشكر علي التوضيح بالنسبه لحساب التيار وبالنسبه لتوصيل الاسطمبه فطبعاً الاسطمبه سوف يتم طلاؤها من الداخل فيتم عمل قفيز من الحديد ويربط علي الشغله من الخارج وتطلع منه طرفين حديد ايضاً يكونوا اعلي من الاسطمبه ويتم ربط فيهم كابل من النحاس السميك في كل طرف ويتم توصيلهم مكان طرفي الانود بحيث لا يلمس النحاس الحامض لان الكروميك بيأكل النحاس وقبل ماتنزل الاسطمبه في الحامض تنقص الحامض شويه في وعاء بلاستيك وبعد وضع الاسطمبه وتظبيطها علي سطح الحامض وربط طرفي الكابل مكان طرفي الانود يتم وضع الانود بعد تشكيله بشكل الاسطمبه داخل الاسطمبه بحيث يكون البعد بين الانود والاسطمبه متساوي في كل اتجاه ويتم ربطه مكان الكاثود وبعد ذالك يتم وضع كمية الحامض التي تم رفعها بحيث تغطي الاسطمبه والانود وقبل التشغيل يتم عكس الاطراف الداخله للحوض الانود مكان الكاثود وخليك معايا


----------



## سعيد كروم (31 يناير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

وبالنسبه لتسخين المحلول فيستخدم سخان من مادة التيتانيوم وهو متوفر في محلات ادوات الطلاء وممكن تركيب ترموستات لتثبيت درجة الحراره عند 55 درجه مئويه وبالنسبه لحل المواد فيتم ملأ الحوض بثلثي كميه الماء ثم يتم اذابة كمية الكروميك في كميه من الماء ثم يتم اضافته للحوض ثم يتم استكمال باقي كمية الماء ويتم اضافة حامض الكبريتيك ببطأ شديد وبالنسبه لمعيار الاضافه عندما تقل الكثافه فدي ليها جدول ان شاء الله سوف اكتبه ليك لاحقاً وبالنسبه لمدة بقاء الاسطمبه في الحامض فده حسب سمك الطبقه المطلوبه فعندما تكون كيماويات الحوض مظبوطه والتيار مناسب فكل ساعه تعطي حوالي خمسه من مئه من الملي مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## ماجد نبيل (1 فبراير 2010)

****(فيتم عمل قفيز من الحديد ويربط علي الشغله من الخارج وتطلع منه طرفين حديد ايضاً يكونوا اعلي من الاسطمبه ويتم ربط فيهم كابل من النحاس السميك في كل طرف ويتم توصيلهم مكان طرفي الانود)
(انا بصراحه مش فاهم الجمله ده ولا الجمله ده
*****ربط طرفي الكابل مكان طرفي الانود يتم وضع الانود بعد تشكيله بشكل الاسطمبه داخل الاسطمبه بحيث يكون البعد بين الانود والاسطمبه متساوي في كل اتجاه ويتم ربطه مكان الكاثود وبعد ذالك يتم وضع كمية الحامض التي تم رفعها بحيث تغطي الاسطمبه والانود وقبل التشغيل يتم عكس الاطراف الداخله للحوض الانود مكان الكاثود )
ارجو التوضيح واكون شاكر لو رفعتلنا بعض الصور.
وبعدين هل فيه تنجر يوفر 500 امبير . انا كل اللى موجود قدامى تنجر 20 امبير. ارجو التوضيح وشكرااااااااا...
*


----------



## سعيد كروم (1 فبراير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

الأخ ماجد السلام عليكم واضح ان خلفياتك في الطلاء ضعيفه جداً المفروض اني عندي حوض الطلاء بيكون مثبت عليه ثلاث شرائح من النحاس اثنين في الاطراف وواحد في النصف الاثنين يعلق عليهم الانود الرصاص والي في النصف يعلق عليه الشغله الكاثود وده في حالة الطلاء العادي ولكن في حالة الطلاء الداخلي للاسطمبه فيتم رفع الاثنين انود وتربط الشغله علي الشريحتين النحاس مكان الانودين يعني تحزم الشغله وتطلع منها طرفين في مقابل بعض بحيث اذا رفعت الشغله من الطرفين تكون الشغله عدله ثم توضع في الحوض ويربط الطرفين واحد مكان الانود الشمال والاخر مكان الانود اليمين وانا بعمل كده علشان لما يوضع الانود في منتصف الشغله لايلمس الكاثود ثم يتم ربط الانود علي الشريحه التي في النصف مكان الكاثود وخلاصة الموضوع انك تربط الشغله وتعلقها بأي طريقه تعجبك ثم تضع داخلها الانود بحيث لايلمسوا بعض وطبعاً في الوضع ده الي انا قلته تم تعليق الكاثود مكان الانود فبالتالي يجب تغير اطراف الكهربا الي داخله للحوض اي الشغله تاخد الطرف السالب والانود الطرف الموجب وبالنسبه للتنجر فطبعا فيه اكثر من 10000 امبير مش 500 بس مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## ماجد نبيل (1 فبراير 2010)

*على فكرة انا قلت لحضرتك ان انا معلوماتى مش ضعيفه . انا مش كان عندى اى معلومات لحد ما اتعرفت بحضرتك وكمان انا مش شفت احواض طلاء قبل كده عشان كده انا بتخيل على قد ما اقدر
وبعدين حضرتك قلت ان بالك طويل عشان كده بصراحه انا معتبرك اخوى الكبير وبسال براحتى .
انا اسف لو بطول عليك.
*


----------



## سعيد كروم (1 فبراير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

يأخ ماجد مافيش اسف ولاحاجه بس انا نفسي انقل الخبره اللي عند لاي حد يستفيد بيها لوجه الله وللعلم انا كتبتلك اميلي في رساله في البريد الخاص بتاعك راسلني عليه وانشاء الله ممكن اقابلك واشرحلك عملي علي الحوض وللعلم فأنا اخوك الكبير فعلاً او زي والدك فأنا عمري 53 سنه مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## ماجد نبيل (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليك وجزاك الله خيرا بس لم يصلنى اى رساله حتى الان.


----------



## ماجد نبيل (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لقد وصلت بالفعل وتمت الاضافه


----------



## mastar (6 فبراير 2010)

ارجو منكم اخواني الافاده ضروري ولكم جزيل الشكر

اعمل في شركة جلفنة بارات حديد ( اسياخ ) باطوال 3م وتتم الجلفنة في احواض الزنك بالغمر بعد المرور علي تجهيزات للمنتج قبل الغمر 
المهم
النظام يعمل plc
اريد ان اعرف ماهي تركيبة اللون الازرق الخاص بحوض اللون وذلك يعطي للمعدن اللون السماوي

وارجو ان يفيدني اي احد في اي شئ عن الجلفنة بالزنك 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مرشود (8 فبراير 2010)

*انت سعيد الذهب ولست سعيد الكروم*

أخي الفاضل سعيد كروم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الحقيقه اني كنت ابحث عن مثل هذا الموضوع ووقعت عليه بالصدفة من احد المواقع التي كانت تروج لمشغولات حديدية ومن ميزاتها انها مطلية بالغطس الكهربائي فرحت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع وإذا به موجود في منتدى الطيبين ملتقى المهندسين العرب والحمدلله. نعم أخي الفاضل انا استفدت جدا من هذا الموضوع واصبحت عندي فكره عن الطلاء الكهربائي ولكن اسمح لي ببعض الاسئلة لتعم الفائدة للجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر 
1- هل هذه الطريقة تصلح لمشغولات الابواب والشبابيك ؟
2- الحوض الكبير مثلا يصلح ان نطلي به مشغولات صغره؟ 
3- الاعمال مثل خزانات الوقود التي ليس لها فتحة كبير كيف يمكن التعامل معها إذا أُريد طلائها من الداخل؟ 
4 هل يمكن توصيل اكثر من قطعة -إذا كانت صغيره- لكي يتم طلائها في مرة واحدة وكيف يتم حساب التيار لمثل هذه الشغلات؟
5 هل هذه المواد المستخدمة آمنة وممكن لأي واحد ان يشتريها ؟
6 كم سعة الحوض المراد لطلاء باب مثلا بعرض متر وارتفاع مترين وعشرين سنتي؟ هل يكفي ان نغمره في عمق عشره سنتي؟ مثلا.
ياريت تزودني ببعض الصور إذا أمكن 

أخي سعيد أثقلت عليك الاسئلة ولكن عشمي فيك خيرا الله يزيدك من علمه وينعك بما علمك 

تحياتي وشكري لك من أرض الحرمين


----------



## عمراياد (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الكرام 

سررت جدا لما شاهدت مناقشاتكم ومتابعتكم الجادة للموضوع وايضا سررت اكثر لـ تثبيت الموضوع فتاكدت ان هناك مشرفين افاضل يهتموا ويتابعوا المواضيع المهمة والعملية ولاسيما عمليات الطلاء الكهربائي 

واعتذر عن تاخيري في الانضمام اليكم 

واعدكم باني ساواصل من الان النقاش معكم والاجابة عن اي استفسار طرح في هذا الموضوع

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## hassan.fathey (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود
وهذه بعض النقاط عن الطلاء والحمد الله هذا كان جزء من موضوع التخرج
"الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا أن هدانا الله "
​ صدق الله العظيم​​ الطلاء الكهرو كيميائى​ 

*عملية الطلاء هى عملية وضع غلاف فلزى على فلز آخر بـإسـتـخـدام تـيـار كـهـربـى .*

*·  يستخدم الطــلاء الكهروكيميائى لتحسين مظهر المعادن وحمايتها من التآكل .*

*·  يتم تنظيف المادة المراد طلاؤها جيداً من الشحوم والأوساخ وذلك بغمرها فى محلول منظف حمضى أو قلوى ، ثم توضع فى محلول آخر يحتوى على الفلز الذى تطلى به .*

*يوجد الفلز فى شكل أيونات موجبه الشحنه :*
* ( ذرات خسرت إلكترون واحد أو أكثر)*
*والبطارية عبارة عن مصدر للتيار الكهربائى المستمر ويجب أن تحتوى دائرة الطلاء التامة على ريوستات لإضعاف التيار وزيادة شدته وأميتر لقياس شدته أو للتحكم فى الشدة المطلوبة ومفتاح توصيل البطارية والصمام والمصعد والمهبط وهو الجسم المراد طلاؤة .*
*· ** تحتوى البطارية على طرفين سالب وموجب يتم توصيل الطرف الكهربائى الموجب بالبطارية والطرف الاخربالموصل الذى يغمرفى المحلول.*
*· **يتم توصيل الطرف الكهربى السالب بالبطارية والطرف الآخر فى المعدن المراد طلاؤه ويسمى القطب الموجب ( الأنود ) وتنجذب الأيونات الفلزية موجبة الشحنة نحو القطب السالب ( الكاثود ) ، ويبدأ ترسيب المعدن على السطح الفلزى للمادة المراد طلاؤها .*
*· ** إذا كان الفلز فى المحلول فلز القطب الموجب نفسه يمكن للكهرباء فى هذه الحالة أن تجعل الفلز القطب يدخل المحلول ويحل محل الفلز المأخوذ من المحلول لطلاء المادة .*
*· ** تعتمد سمك الطبقة المترسبة على المادة المراد طلاؤها وعلى شدة التيار الكهربائى ، مدة بقاء المادة فى المحلول .*
*· ** يدل الإصطلاحان ( ثلاثى الطلاء ورباعى الطلاء ) على أن هناك سمك متعدد للطلاء وليس طبقات منفصلة مترسبة على السطح ، وتكون الطلاءات الزخرفية والوقائية عادة رقيقة جدًا وتتراوح سمكها ما بين(**mm** 03**,** - 05**,**) وفى طلاء الذهب والفضه والنحاس والزنك والكادميوم نستخدم مادة محاليل السيانيد الخاصة بهذه الفلزات (السيانيد مادة سامة ) .*
*· ** يمكن كذلك طلاء ( النحاس و الزنك ) بمحاليل ( أملاح حامض الكبريتيك .*
*· ** يطلى ( الكروم ) بمحلول ( حمض الكروم ) ويطلى ( النيكل ) بمحلول (بكبريتات النيكل) .*
*· ** تتضمن بعض الفلزات الأخرى التى تطلى للإستعمال التجارى :- *
* ( البلاتين – الرصاص - القصدير) *
*· ** يمكن ترسيب سبائك تتألف من فلزين أو أكثر بإستخدام محاليل أملاح الفلزات التى تتألف منها السبيكة . *
*الحماية الكاثودية*
*
الحماية الكاثودية اجراء يتم اتباعه لحمايةالهياكل المعدنية الحديدية والانابيب من التآكل جراء تعرض سطوحها الى تماس مع التربة او مع الماء.
**لماذا يحدث التآكل؟
تتآكل السطوح الحديدية للهياكل المعدنية والانابيب والمعدات الحديدية عموما عند تماس سطوحها بالتربة او الماء نتيجة لحدوث تفاعلات كيمياوية مصحوبة بسريان الالكترونات (اي سريان للتيار الكهربائي) لذا يمكن القول بأن عملية التآكل هي عملية كهروكيمياوية تؤدي بالنتيجة الى فقدان اجزاء من معدن الحديد وبالتالي تآكل السطح المعرض للتربة او الماء او حتى المعرض للجو الرطب حيث تتكون خلية كلفانية.
*​​​*كيــــف يحد ث **التآكل**؟
ان المسبب الاساس للتآكل هو تكون خلايا للتآكل Corrosion Cells تنتج عن وجود فرق جهد كهربائي بين المناطق المختلفة للسطح المعدني. ان تكون هذا الفرق بالجهد يمكن ان يحدث لعدة اسباب منها: _ أختلاف خواص المعدن في مناطق مختلفة من الهيكل المعدني او خطوط الانابيب مثلا. - أختلاف خواص وتجانس التربة التي هي في تماس مع الهيكل المعدني وهذا يظهر بوضوح في حالة خطوط الانابيب ذات المسارات الطويلة. - أختلاف نسبة وجود الاكسجين في أماكن مختلفة من التربة وهذا يظهر في معابر الطرق والشوارع لخطوط الانابيب 
مقارنة بمسار الانبوب خارجها

v مــن أمـثـلـه السـبـائـك المـسـتـخـدمـة فــى الطــلاء :-
 النحاس الأحمر- النحاس الأصفر - النيكل الأسود - القصدير - الرصاص – البرونز- الكروم – الذهب – الفضة 
القواعد التى يجب توافرها عند إجراء عملية الطلاء
 للحصول على طبقة نظيفة ومتجانسة والثابتة من العنصر المراد الطلاء به:-
1. يجب المحافظة على درجة تركيز الحمام ولا يعمل وضع أنود من العنصر نفسه .
2. شدة التيار مناسبة لعدم الإسراع فى الترسيب .
3. الإرشادات المتبعة فى التنظيف يجب أن تجرى بدقة .
4. إذا أردنا طلاء معدن رخيص بالذهب يجب طلاؤه أولا بالنحاس .
5. لكل عنصر حمام خاص يجب تحضيرة بعناية .
6. إذا أردنا تفضيض أو تذهيب جزء معين يجب تغطية الجزء الباقى إما بمحلول شمع الفحم أو الورنيش العادى أو بورنيش الكوبل .كما يحدث عند طلاء وجه واحد للميدالية أو عمل تذهيب لحافة فنجان أو كوب دون جزء آخر فيه .
الطـرق المـسـتـخـدمـة لـلـطـلاء
أولاً :- طــلاء الـنـحـاس بالـذهـب
خواص الذهب:-
هو معدن لامع ناعم الملمس , يتميز بالليونه ولونه الأصفر
وهو فلز ثمين جداً وعنصر كيميائي يرمز له بالرمز Au و عدده الذري 79 . وهو لين ولامع أصفر اللون ، ويمتاز الذهب بقلة التأكل و النعومة كما انه أكثر عناصر العالم كثافة .
ويتميز بكونه مقاوم للصدأ وللأحماض والمواد الأخرى , وهذا يجعله يحتفظ ببريقه​الطريقة
1) نظف المواد المراد طلاؤها لتخلو تماماً من المواد الدهنية العالقة بها 
2) سخن هذه الأدوات على نار هادئة كنار موقد الفحم .
3) إذا كانت هذه القطع صغيرة يمكن إغلاؤها فى محلول 10% بوتاس كاويه وغسلها بالماء بعد ذلك .
4) بعد تنظيف الشئ المراد طلاؤة تماما يغمر وهو ساخن فى محلول مخفف لحامض الكبريتيك) sulphuric acid ) مكون من ( 5 إلى 20 ) لتر من حامض الكبريتيك إلى ( 100 ) لتر من الماء ويترك فيه مدة كافية إلى أن يصير لونه أحمر غامق .
5) ترفع هذه الأدوات بملقط من النحاس أو الزجاج أو الباغة وتوضع على مصفاه من الخزف ولا تمس باليد .
6) توضع بعد ذلك فى محلول مخفف لحامض النيتريك إلى أن يزول اللون الأحمر تماما ثم تغسل بالماء وتصفى .
7) توضع بعد ذلك فى حمام حامض نيتريك مركز محضر بالطريقة الآتية :
(لتر100) حامض نيتريك ​​كلوريد الصوديوم ) 1 لتر)(sodium chloride)
كربونات الكالسيوم (  g 1 )
وذلك لعدة ثوانى أى تحرك فيه ثم أغمرة تماماً فى ماء بارد نقى .
8) كى تتم العملية لابد أن يكون لون المعدن محمر إما غامق وإما فاتح وللحصول على اللون المحمرالفاتح يغمر الشئ لمدة ثوانى مجرد تحريكه فى الحمام الآتى :-
حامض النيتريك (100لتر ) nitric acid) )
حامض الكبريتيك ( 100 لتر)​​كلوريد الصوديوم ( 1 لتر) (sodium chloride)
وللحصول على اللون الأحمر الغامق يستخدم الحمام الآتى :
حامض نيتريك )200 لتر(
حامض كبريتيك ) 100لتر )H2so4) )(ASID)
كلوريد الصوديوم(1لتر) 
كبريتات خارصين من ( g1 : g5 ) zinc sulphate))
وتستمر مدة التغطيس من ( 5 : 20 ) دقيقة حسب اللون المطلوب وقد يكون اللون عموماً غير مستحب ولإزالة اللون يتم غمرة لمدة بسيطة فى المحلول الأول


9) تغمر الأشياء بعد ذلك فى المحلول الآتى بعد تحريكة :
ماء يسر ( 100 لتر) water is pleased))
نيترات الزئبق ( 10 لتر) mercury nitrate))
حامض كبريتيك (02 لتر ) (sulphuric acid) 
10) بعد كل هذه العمليات يمكن طلاء الشئ بالذهب ويكون الحمام الآتى ماء مقطر يسر ( 100 لتر) ( مواد سامه تستعمل بحذر)
سيانيد بوتاسيوم نقى ( 200 g ) مادة سامة
ذهب نقى ( عيار 24 ) ( 100 g )
يحول الذهب أولاً إلى كلوريد ثم يذاب فى ( 20لتر ) ماء ويذاب سيانيد البوتاسيوم فى ( 80 لتر) ماء ثم يضاف المحلولين ويظل المحلول الناتج لمدة نصف ساعة .
· يوصل الجسم المراد طلاؤة بالقطب السالب للبطارية على أن يكون كله مغمورا فى الحمام وأن يكون القطب الموجب من الذهب الخالص متصلاً بأسلاك من البلاتين إلى القطب الموجب للبطارية 

ثانياً : طريقة طلاء العناصر الآتية أو سبائكها النحاسية
بالذهب :- الخارصين ، الرصاص ، الانتيمون
يسخن أولاً طلاء هذه العناصر بالنحاس ثم طلاؤها باذهب ويتكون المحلول من المواد الآتيه :
ماء مقطر ( 100 لتر ) حمض كبريتيك مركز( 30% )
بلورات فوسفات الصوديوم ( 60 g) pllorat phosphate 
كبريتيد الصوديوم ( 10 g) ( sodium acid) 
سيانيد البوتاسيوم نقى ( 10 g ) ( مادة سامة)
(Pure potassium cyanide)
ذهب نقى ( محلول الكلوريد) ( 10 g )  pure gold))
الطريقة
1) أذب فوسفات الصوديوم فى ( 80 لتر) من الماء والمحلول الساخن ثم أذب كلوريد الذهب فى ( 10لتر ) من الماء ثم برد المحلول .
2) أضف المحلول الثانى ببطء إلى المحلول الأول .
3) أذب سيانيد البوتاسيوم وكبريتيد الصوديوم فى ( 10 لتر) من الماء ثم أضف المحلول الأخير إلى المحلول السابق .
4) يجب الإحتفاظ بالمحلول ساخن عند درجة ( 50 : 60 ) درجة مئوية

الــطـــــــــــلاء بالــفــضــــة

تنظف القطع المراد تغطيتها تنظيفاً جيداً ثم يحضر الحمام الآتى :
سيانيد بوتاسيوم نقى ( g 160 )( سام )
فضه نقية ( g 40 ) 
نيترات فضة نقى g ) 150 )
ماء نقى ( 10 لتر)
كربونات كالسيوم calcium carbonate))
طريقة اذابة الفضة
يحضر إناء من الفخار المدهون أو الصينى اوالبلاستيك يوضع فيه الفضه وحامض النيتريك ويسخن ويوضع على النارحتى تمام الذوبان عند درجة حرارة من ( 80 : 90 ) درجة مئوية ويبرد ويعد صالحا للإستعمال .
حتى ينقطع تصاعد الأبخرة الحمراء لغاز فوق أكسيد النيتروجين ثم توالى التسخين حتى يبدأ المحلول فى الترسيب ثم نبعده عن النار ونتركة حتى يبرد ويتم اضافة محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم لاجراء عملية الترسيب ونتركة حتى يهدا ثم يتم الغسيل بالماء النقى للتخلص من محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ونيترات الفضة بعد اجراء عملية الترسيب ثم نذيبه فى الماء ونضيف إلية السيانيد ونحركه حتى يذوب ويتم اضافتة فى حوض الطلاء 
العناصر المكونة لمحلول الفضة واهميتها
وللحصول على تفضيض جيد يرفع الشئ عن الأخر ويوضع فى الحمام الآتى :
i.ماء مقطر ( g 100 ) distilled water) )
ii.حامض كبريتيك مركز( g 20 ) sulphuric acid))
iii. 
iv.نيترات الزئبق ( g 1 ) silver nitrate))
v.حتى يتم السمك المطلوب للمعدن المراد الطلاء به ( الفضه ) .
حوض الفضة


* 

الطلاء بالنحاس 
 



* مـزايـا إسـتـخـدام النـحـاس*
*الـنـحـاس :-*
*هو فلز نقى ذو لون خاص بين الحمره والبنية ويكون منصهر وصفائحه رقيقة جداً :-*
*فيتميز أنه بلون أخضر فى الضوء النافذ ، ويأتى النحاس فى المجموعة الإنتقالية رقم (11) من الجدول الدورى ، ورقمه الذرى (29) ووزنه الذرى (63.546) ويبلغ وزنه النوعى (8.9) وينصهر النحاس عند درجة حرارة حوالى 1083 درجة مئوية ، ويغلى عند درجة حرارة (2567**(** مئوية الانصهار إلى أن يتكون أكسيد النحاسوز فى المنصهر نتيجة لإتحاد الأكسجين مع النحاس المنصهر.*

*خـصـائـص الـنـحـاس :-*
*1) **قابل للطرق والسحب ويتخلفه فى هذه الصفة عن الفضة والذهب فقط ويفوق ما تبقى من الفلزات فى هذه الميزة .*
*2) **جودة التوصيل الكهربائى للنحاس.*
*3) **جودة التوصيل الحرارى للنحاس .*
*4) **إعتدال ثمنه *
*التركيب الكميائى للنحاس*




التركيب الكيميائـي: نحـاس 
نظام التبلـــــــــور : متساوي القياس
الشكل الخارجـي : يتواجد على شكل "كتل غير منتظمة
صفائح، مفتول أ و على اشكال سلكية، أحمر نحاسي اللون

الخواص الطبيعية : هش وصلابته تتراوح بين (5.2-3) نثيل 
جدا. قابل للسحب والطرق، ذو بريق فلزي، عديم الانفصام، معتم 
إلى اسود اللون. 

البيئـــــــــــــــــة : يتكون في قبض اللافا البازلتيه. كما يتكون 
ايضا في مناطق التأكسد لرواسب كبريتيد النحاس. نادر الوجود 
بكميات كبيرة للاستغلال. ​استعمالاتـــــــــه : من مصادر النحاس في حالة وجوده 
بكميات كبيرة. 
تواجــــــــــــــده : في سلطنة عمان يوجد النحاس الكبيعي 
بكميات بسيطة في مناطق التأكسد ل
Copper Electroplating ​
*الطـــــــــلاء بالنحــــاس
q تنظف القطع المراد تغطيتها تنظيفاً جيداً ثم يحضر الحمام الآتى :
1) – حمض كبريتيك (لتكوين محلول النحاس بتركيز 30%)
2) – كبريتات نحاس (copper sulphate) وهو المكون للمحلول الاليكتروليتى.
3) - ملف من سلك النحاس ( يعمل على توليد قوة دافعة كهربية لاجراء عملية نقل الشحنات من خلال الطرفين )لاجراء عملية الطلاء,وهو الجزء الذى يتاكل لتكسية الجزء المراد طلاؤة.
–تحتاج عملية الطلاء من 10- 12فولت.
طريقة اذابة المحلول





يتم وضع10لتر من حمض الكبريتيك ثم اضافة 20 جرام من كبريتات النحاس مع التقليب الجيد حتى يذوب كبريتات النحاس فى حمض الكبريتيك ثم يتم وضع الملف فى حوض الطلاء ويوصل بالطرف الموجب للبطارية والطرف السالب فى البطارية والشغلة المراد طلائها
العناصر المكون لحوض النحاس
1) –  بطارية (Battery) 
2) – اسلاك توصيل (Cabling) 
3) - حمض كبريتيك (10لتر)
4) – كبريتات نحاس( 20g)(copper sulphate)
5) – ملف نحاس او (قطعة نحاس)(copper file)
الطريــــــــقة
( 1 ) نلف السلك النحاس والمنزوع منه العازل على قلم أو عصا على شكل ملف أو عده ملفات .
( 2 ) توصيل الملف الذى حصلنا عليه بطرف سلك كهربائى وتوصل بسلك كهربائى بالطرف ( + ) للبطاريه .
( 3 ) توصل القطعة الحديدية بطرف السلك الكهربائى الآخر ثم نقوم بتوصيلة بالطرف ( -ـ ) للبطاريه .
( 4 ) نضع الملف فى طرف الحوض ونضع القطعة الحديدية فى الطرف الآخر .
( 5 ) نبدأ عملية تعبئة الحوض بالماء المقطر حتى يغطى الماء كل من الملف والقطعة .
( 6 ) نضع كمية قليلة من كبريتات النحاس " 20جرام لكل 10لتر ماء مقطر" مع الماء ونحركه . 
( 7 ) ننتظر من( 10 -ـ 20 دقيقة)
أن التحليل الكهربى يسبب فصل محلول كبريتات النحاس ويحدث " تكوين أيونات النحاس الموجبه " وهنا تنجذب نحو الشحنه السالبه أى إلى المفتاح .
ويتم تعويض النحاس الذى أنتزع من المحلول بالملف النحاس 
ويمكن تحضير الحوض بتركيبة تالية للحصول على تنحيس افضل 
العناصر المكونة لحوض النحاس
1- ملح جنزارة (300g (salt jnizarh) (
وهو كبريتات نحاس (copper sulphate)
2- 60 لتـــر ماء
3- ½ لتر نتريون ( patrella) 
4-  بطارية ( Battery) 
5- اســـــلاك توصيل  (Cabling)
طريقة اذابـــــة المحـــلول
1- يتم وضع ملح جنزارة فـــى 60 لتر من المـــــاء 
 -2 يترك الملح فى الماء لمدة ساعتين مع التقليب المتقطع حتى تتم عملية الذوبان.
-3يتم وضع ½ لتر من محلول النتريون ببطء مما قد يسبب بعض التفاعلات اثناء عملية الاذابة 

 وهذه بعض الصوره 
اثناء عمليه تحضير محلول الفضه وبعض المنتجات الذى تم طلاء

*


----------



## عمراياد (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

نقلت اليكم محاضرات عملية عن طريقة الطلاء بالكروم وان شاء الله سيتبعها صور عملية في الايام القادمة 

وان شاء الله الصور تكون واضحة 



1



2


3


----------



## سعيد كروم (8 فبراير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

الاخوه الاعزاء hassan.fathey و عمراياد جزاكم الله كل خير والله ينور عليكم ويذيدكم من علمه وبالنسبه للاخ hassan.fathey ياريت اعادة رفع الصور والاخ عمر اعادة رفع الصفحه 2 و3 مع تحياتي وشكراً لكم:77:


----------



## سعيد كروم (8 فبراير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*



مرشود قال:


> أخي الفاضل سعيد كروم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الحقيقه اني كنت ابحث عن مثل هذا الموضوع ووقعت عليه بالصدفة من احد المواقع التي كانت تروج لمشغولات حديدية ومن ميزاتها انها مطلية بالغطس الكهربائي فرحت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع وإذا به موجود في منتدى الطيبين ملتقى المهندسين العرب والحمدلله. نعم أخي الفاضل انا استفدت جدا من هذا الموضوع واصبحت عندي فكره عن الطلاء الكهربائي ولكن اسمح لي ببعض الاسئلة لتعم الفائدة للجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر
> 1- هل هذه الطريقة تصلح لمشغولات الابواب والشبابيك ؟
> 2- الحوض الكبير مثلا يصلح ان نطلي به مشغولات صغره؟
> ...


اخي العزيز مرشود وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الاطراء الجميل 
وبالنسبه لاستفساراتك-1- اذا كانت الابواب والشبابيك الومنيوم فيتم عمل لها احواض انوده وتكون الوانها مثل الفضي والذهبي والبني الغامق وغيرها واذا كانت من الحديد فيفضل دهانها بالبويات او الاسبراي الذهبي او الفضي ارخص من الطلاء الكهربي لان تكلفته سوف تكون عاليه جداً
-2- ممكن طبعاً طلاء مشغولات صغيره في الحوض الكبير
-3-خزانات الوقود يتم عمل جلفنه لها بالزنك هي وشاسيهات السيارات
-4- ممكن توصيل اكثر من قطعه ويتم ربط كل قطعه بسلك منفرد ويتم رص القطع بطول الحوض ويتم حساب الكهرباء للقطعه الواحده وتضرب في عدد القطع ويوجد براميل دواره توضع بها المشغولات الصغيره بكميه كبيره وتوضع داخل حوض الطلاء وهي تلف وتدور داخل الحوض اثناء عملية الطلاء
-5- ممكن اي فرد يشتري كيماويات الطلاء بس يكون عارف كيفية التعامل معها لان فيها مواد سامه جداً واخري كاويه واخري حارقه للجلد 
-6- سوف تحتاج لحوض طوله 2,30 متر وارتفاعه 1,5 متر وعرضه 60 سم وهذا الحوض سوف يسع تقريباً 2000 لتر والشكر لله وحده مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## عمراياد (9 فبراير 2010)

سعيد كروم قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء hassan.fathey و عمراياد جزاكم الله كل خير والله ينور عليكم ويذيدكم من علمه وبالنسبه للاخ hassan.fathey ياريت اعادة رفع الصور والاخ عمر اعادة رفع الصفحه 2 و3 مع تحياتي وشكراً لكم:77:


 

بارك الله بك اخي سعيد
الصور في المرفقات:20:


تقديري


----------



## سعيد كروم (9 فبراير 2010)

*الطلاء الكهربي*

بارك الله فيك أخي عمر ونرجو المذيد لتعم الفائده للجميع وانا معهم مع تحياتي وشكراً:20:


----------



## على هارون (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
فعلا معلومات قيمة جدا ومفيدة للعمل بموقع الإنتاج


----------



## نجمة السماء (18 فبراير 2010)

*بحاجة ماسة لمساعدة*

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة لمساعدتكم فيما يخص بعض المعلومات عن الطلاء وبالاخص عن البعد ما بين الاقطاب وتأثيره على خواص الطلاء وتوزيع المادة المطلوب طلاءها على سطح القطعة وعن كيفية الطلاء لوجه واحد او وجهين (للقطعة المطلوب طلاءها) وانا عندي مشروع عن الطلاء ولذلك انا بحاجة ماسة لهذه المعلومات للبدء بتجربة طلاء بعض المواد.
شكرا


----------



## سعيد كروم (19 فبراير 2010)

نجمة السماء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بحاجة لمساعدتكم فيما يخص بعض المعلومات عن الطلاء وبالاخص عن البعد ما بين الاقطاب وتأثيره على خواص الطلاء وتوزيع المادة المطلوب طلاءها على سطح القطعة وعن كيفية الطلاء لوجه واحد او وجهين (للقطعة المطلوب طلاءها) وانا عندي مشروع عن الطلاء ولذلك انا بحاجة ماسة لهذه المعلومات للبدء بتجربة طلاء بعض المواد.
> شكرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وبالنسبه للبعد بين الاقطاب والشغله المفروض انه يكون متساوي في كل الاتجاهات وبالتالي يعطيني طبقة طلاء متجانسه في كل جزء من الشغله وعن كيفية الطلاء لوجه واحد من الشغله يتم تغطية الجزء المراد عدم الترسيب عليه ممكن بواسطة ورنيش مقاوم للاحماض والحراره او ممكن عزله بأكياس البلاستيك او السوليتب مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## نجمة السماء (19 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على ردك الوافي والمفيد جدا جدا.


----------



## سعيد كروم (19 فبراير 2010)

الشكر لله وحده ومنتظر تقيمكم ودعاكم مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## mastar (6 مارس 2010)

الف شكر استاذي سعيد كروم

وارجو ان توفر لي معلومات عن الطلاء الكهربي بالزنك


----------



## سعيد كروم (7 مارس 2010)

mastar قال:


> الف شكر استاذي سعيد كروم
> 
> وارجو ان توفر لي معلومات عن الطلاء الكهربي بالزنك


الشكر لله وحده اخي الكريم ورجاء مراجعة الصفحه الاولي فبها معلومات عن الطلاء بالزنك كتبها الباشمهندس عمر اياد واذا احتجت اي استفسارات فانا تحت امرك مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## ahmed hagagg (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف اسم المحلول المستخدم في الطلاء الكهربي بالبلدى


----------



## سعيد كروم (13 مارس 2010)

ahmed hagagg قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف اسم المحلول المستخدم في الطلاء الكهربي بالبلدى



عزيزي احمد وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته للعلم مافيش طلاء كهربي بالبلدي الطلاء بيكون بالنيكل او بالكروم او بالفضه او الذهب او الزنك او القصدير او الرصاص او الكاديوم او النحاس :67: وبالبلدي كل طلاء منهم له المحلول الخاص به وهو يسمي محلول الكتروليتي مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## نجمة السماء (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي عدة اسئلة وارجو منكم الرد عليها ان امكن:
1- عندي قطعة من الحديد واردت طلاءها بالزنك فما هي الاختبارات او الفحوصات التي يجب ان تخضع لها القطعة قبل الطلاء.
2- عند الانتهاء من الطلاء ما هي الفحوصات العامة التي تخضع لها العينة (القطعة) .
3- اذا اردت طلاء هذه القطعة (قطعة الحديد المطلية بالزنك) فيما بعد بطلاء اخر ما هي طريقة تنظيف العينة قبل طلاءها لان حسب معلوماتي فان الزنك له القدرة على التفاعل مع المحاليل الحامضية والقاعدية .
4- ما هي الفائدة من فحص العينة بجهاز التحليل الطيفي.

شاكرة لكم الرد


----------



## عمراياد (26 مارس 2010)

1- يجري عليها نفس الاختبارات والفحوصات التي تجري في عملية الطلاء بالنيكل 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162782.html



2- فحوصات عينية مثل ملاحظة التقشر والسمك 


3- يتم ازالة الزنك باستخدام حامض HCL او بطريقة الـ Shoot blast

4- لمعرفة نوعية القطعة الحديد فقط والتعرف على كيفية ترابط اواصر الحديد مع بعضها وليس له اي علاقه بعملية الطلاء


----------



## بهاء الحسيني (1 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمد الزيوت (4 أبريل 2010)

اريد معلومات عن صناعة الكابلات الكهربائيه


----------



## nor elamra (25 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحه يا استاذ سعيد


----------



## سعيد كروم (25 أبريل 2010)

nor elamra قال:


> الله يعطيك الصحه يا استاذ سعيد


 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وانا تحت امركم مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## mastar (29 أبريل 2010)

عمراياد قال:


> 1- يجري عليها نفس الاختبارات والفحوصات التي تجري في عملية الطلاء بالنيكل
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162782.html
> 
> ...


 

الرجاء شرح طريقة Shoot blast

وطريقة اخري لغسيل الحديد من الزيوت والشحوم بدلا من البنزين



ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mastar (8 مايو 2010)

اين الاخوه الافاضل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نجمة السماء (13 مايو 2010)

*بحاجة لمساعدة*

*السلام عليكم*
*عندي قطع من النحاس واخرى من الالمنيوم ابعادها (5×5)سم وسمكها (1ملم) المطلوب تنظيفها جيدا قبل الطلاء الكهربائي والمشكلة اني لم اعرف كيفية تنظيف كلا منهما ولا ما هي المحاليل المفروض استخدامها وارجو منكم مساعدتي في ذلك ان امكن.*
*شاكرة لكم الرد*


----------



## hatem_shaker (22 مايو 2010)

نجمة السماء قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *عندي قطع من النحاس واخرى من الالمنيوم ابعادها (5×5)سم وسمكها (1ملم) المطلوب تنظيفها جيدا قبل الطلاء الكهربائي والمشكلة اني لم اعرف كيفية تنظيف كلا منهما ولا ما هي المحاليل المفروض استخدامها وارجو منكم مساعدتي في ذلك ان امكن.*
> *شاكرة لكم الرد*


 

 بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للنحاس فانه يعالج بازالة الزيوت والشحوت (degreasing) وذلك يكون ببعض الاملاح مثل الصودا الكاويه +الصودا اش+ تراى صوديوم فوسفات+ صوديوم ليجنو فوسفات وبعض المنظفات المختلفه بنسب معينه تحت درجة حراره 60-70 درجه مؤيه لمدة 10 دقائق ثم يوضع فى حوض شطف ماء جارى وبعد ذلك يوضع فى حوض من الكبريتيك المخفف ويشطف بعدها بماء جارى ثم D.I water 
اما بالنسبه للالومنيوم فليس عندى المعلومات الكافيه ولكن اعتقد انه (degreasing+rinse+ etching dy NaOH +rinse) وانشاء الله سوف اجمع لك المعلومه كامله غدا


----------



## hatem_shaker (22 مايو 2010)

mastar قال:


> الرجاء شرح طريقة Shoot blast





mastar قال:


> وطريقة اخري لغسيل الحديد من الزيوت والشحوم بدلا من البنزين
> 
> 
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر



السيد المحترم master الى حضراتكم تعريف shot blasting
 Shot blasting consists of attacking the surface of a material with one of many types of shots. Normally this is done to remove something on the surface such as scale, but it is also done sometimes to impart a particular surface to the object being shot blasted, such as the rolls used to make a 2D finish. The shot can be sand, small steel balls of various diameters, granules of silicon carbide, etc.
وهى عمليه سفح لسطح المعدن وتأخذ طبقه منه وهى الطبقه المليئه بالزيوت والشحوم والاكاسيد وهى تحل محل المرحلتين ( degreasing and peckling) ويفضل ان يكون بعدها دهان بويات وان كان طلاء فليكن زنك على الساخن 80 - 100 ميكرون افضل
اما بالنسبه لطريقة تنظيف الحديد من الزيوت والشحوم فالبنزين طريقه قديمه وخطره
والافضل ان يكون لديك حوض degreaser على الساخن يباع فى كثير من الشركات 
وانت ايضا يمكنك تحضيره


----------



## نجمة السماء (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي الكريم (hatem_shaker)على معلومات القيمة و مساعدتك لي جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (30 مايو 2010)

بارك الله للمشاركين فى هذا الموضوع وكل من اضاف معلومة وجزيتم جميعا خيرا.شكرا للجميع.


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (30 مايو 2010)

ارجواالتوضيح بالنسبة لطلاء الالومنيوم بالنيكل كروم هل هذه الامكانيه موجوده في مصر ام لا.لأننى كلماذهبت لأحدى ورش الطلاء اشعر كأننى اتكلم مع شخص من العصر الحجرى عن لوغاريتمات. ارجوا التوضيح والافاده .شكرا لكم جميعا.


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (30 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا لاننى استفدت من هذه المعلومات.شكرا لكم جميعا.


----------



## همس الغدير (3 يونيو 2010)

شكر وتقدير لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## hatem_shaker (6 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم عمر الباشا 
انا لا اعمل فى مجال الالومنيون ولكن عندى بعض المعلومات التى ممكن ان تفيدك
الالومنيوم معدن خامل فأولا يعمل له تنشيط etching ثم يأخذ zincat وهى حوض غمر
من معدن الزنك يترسب عليه طبقه من الزنك ومن هذه الطبقه يمكن التعامل مع الالومنيوم حيث
يطلى بعد زلك نيكل ثم كروم


----------



## سعيد كروم (6 يونيو 2010)

hatem_shaker قال:


> الاخ الكريم عمر الباشا
> انا لا اعمل فى مجال الالومنيون ولكن عندى بعض المعلومات التى ممكن ان تفيدك
> الالومنيوم معدن خامل فأولا يعمل له تنشيط etching ثم يأخذ zincat وهى حوض غمر
> من معدن الزنك يترسب عليه طبقه من الزنك ومن هذه الطبقه يمكن التعامل مع الالومنيوم حيث
> يطلى بعد زلك نيكل ثم كروم




الشكر للاخ حاتم جزاه الله خيراً وممكن ايضاً طلاء الالومنيوم بالنحاس ومن ثم طلائه بالنيكل والكروم مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## عادل الفيصل (16 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه وفقك الله


----------



## hatem_shaker (26 يونيو 2010)

لا تشكرنى اخى الكريم سعيد على واجب
ولكنى اشكرك لمرورك الجميل


----------



## نجمة السماء (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي حوض اسطواني الشكل قطره (17.8 cm) وارتفاعه (18 cm) واستخدمته للطلاء الكهربائي (لوجه واحد فقط) ولم يذكر المصدر الذي استعنت به للطلاء بالنيكل الاسود عن البعد بين الانود والكاثود وعليه وضعت البعد بينهما بما رأيته مناسب وكان (6 cm) وكانت القطع التي استخدمتها (المراد طلاءها) صغيرة ابعادها (8x9 cm) واردت معرفة ما اذا كان البعد بين الانود والكاثود يحسب بطريقة معينة (على اي اساس يتم وضعه) وايضا اذا اردت استخدام قطع ذات ابعاد اكبر هل يتغير البعد بين الانود والكاثود ام يبقى على ما هو عليه .
شاكرة لكم الرد


----------



## عمراياد (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ​ 
اختي الكريمة معلوماتي عن البعد بين الانود والكاثود في حوض طلاء النيكل هو ان المسافة بين الانود والكاثود هي 36سم في حوض طوله 2م وعرضه 74سم وارتفاعه تقريبا 1.5م .​ 
في المرفقات بعض الصور للحوض الذي اقصده ​ 

بالتوفيق:84:​


----------



## نجمة السماء (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي عمر على معلوماتك القيمة واتمنى ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك بأسئلتي 
شكرا


----------



## elpond (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور
علي المعلومات الجميلة والمهمة


----------



## عمراياد (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا على المرور العطر


----------



## ahmedshakerbolty (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى الاعزاء 
مع احترامى لكم جميعا ولكن يوجد تكنولوجيا اسمها electro plating من شركة dalic الفرنسية 
www.dalic.com.au
لمن يريد اى معلومات عن هذه التكنولوجيا رجاء ارسال ايميل 
شكرا


----------



## عمراياد (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكراا على المشاركة


----------



## belu (1 سبتمبر 2010)

mérci


----------



## عمراياد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااا على المشاركة


----------



## سليمان المحل (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## بنت المملكـه (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خير ع هالمجهود الرائع


----------



## عمراياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين لمروركم الكريم وبارك الله بكم


----------



## mohm2 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
فى البدايه اشكركم على هذة المعلومات القيمة
واتمنى عليكم ان يكون الشرح بالصور
مع كتابة جميع اسماء الاحماض المستخدمة بوضوح


----------



## عمارعمان (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكركم على المعلومات القيمة والتواصل المستمر


----------



## sayyedsayyid (17 أكتوبر 2010)

من عنده معلومات علمية عن طريقة طلاء الذهب سبائك 24 قيراط كمية 15-30غم في حوض سعته 120لتر من الستانلس


----------



## عمراياد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

sayyedsayyid قال:


> من عنده معلومات علمية عن طريقة طلاء الذهب سبائك 24 قيراط كمية 15-30غم في حوض سعته 120لتر من الستانلس


 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126357.html


ارجو ان يفيدك 

بالتوفيق


----------



## frindly heart (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.الدجيل (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## عمراياد (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بكم على المشاركات الجميله


----------



## yasser abbas (23 يناير 2011)

*استفسار مهم*

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
انا اريد المساعدة في احدى عمليات الطلاء و هو طلاء اسطوانات الغاز ذات الاستخدام المنزلي و بعض الاشياء الاخرى حيث يستخدم فلتر لتنقية الدهان من الشوائب احتاج الى معلومات كاملة عن هذا الفلتر 
و شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## عبدة قورة (23 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## عمراياد (21 فبراير 2011)

yasser abbas قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
> انا اريد المساعدة في احدى عمليات الطلاء و هو طلاء اسطوانات الغاز ذات الاستخدام المنزلي و بعض الاشياء الاخرى حيث يستخدم فلتر لتنقية الدهان من الشوائب احتاج الى معلومات كاملة عن هذا الفلتر
> و شكرا مرة اخرى


 http://www.osh.dol.govt.nz/order/catalogue/archive/gascylinders.pdf


----------



## انس حسين نصر (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز على الموضوع


----------



## عمراياد (15 مارس 2011)

عفوا بارك الله بك


----------



## سمارين (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بجهودك و جهود كل العاملين على هذا المنهل العلمي الصافي


----------



## عمراياد (12 أبريل 2011)

وبارك الله بك


----------



## haitham_eng_alex (2 يونيو 2011)

*طلب من مهندس مدنى*

انا المهندس / هيثم ابراهيم مهندس مدنى كنت بابحث عن بعض المواضيع المتعلقة بموضوع المهندس الفاضل الممتاز تخص شغلى وهى
1- المواد المستخدمة فى أعمال المراشمة للاسطح المعدنية
2- المواد المستخدمة فى الدهانات الايبوكسية للمعادن
انا شغال مراشمة دلوقتى بمادة steel grit ( g 18 ) وحاولت ابحث عن تكوين المادة من حيث نسب الحديد ونسبة الكربون الموجودة وكمان احجام الادة بالميكرون وكل حجم ايه وبيستخدم فى ايه والالة المستخدمة مواصفاتها ايه وسرعة الطلقة ليها اد ايه وكمية منها تغطى اد ايه لمتر المسطح وايه الفرق بينها وبين ال steel shot وكمان المدير المجنون بتاعى عنده اقتناع ان ال garnet هو هوsteel shot ومصطلح steel plaster ده بيستخدم امتى ومع مين فى الثلاث مواد اللى انا ذكرته علشان الراجل ده هيخلينى السع وجزاكم الله الف خير
النقطة التانية وهى الدهانات الايبوكسية انا اللى اعرفه ان فى مليون نوع ليها فى منها اللى بيتدهن على الخرسانات وللحام الحديد ولحام خرسانة قديمة وخرسلنة جديدة الخ 
انما اللى هو بيقوله ده انا مش مقتنع بيه مش عارف بصراحة لو فى حد عنده معلومة تفيدنى يبقى كتر الف خيره


----------



## mdbenaicha (7 يونيو 2011)

اما المواد المشتركة في المحلول الالكتروليتي الموصل للذرات هي :


1- كبريتات النيكل (نيكل سلفيت) NiSo4.6H2o وهذه المادة تعتبر مصدر رئيسي لايونات النيكل في المحلول لانها تذوب جيدا ولها جذر سالب ثابت لايخنزل على الكاثود ولا يتأكسد على الانود ​ 
2- كلوريد النيكل Nicl2.6H2o وتساعد على ذوبان الجزء المعلق على الانود وتزيد انتشار ايونات النيكل وزيادة توصيل محلول الطلاء وقيم مرتفعه لكثافة التيار القصوى وزيادة قوة الرمي الايوني نتيجة زيادة كفاءة الكاثود .​ 



3- حامض البوريك H3Bo3 وهو منظم ضعيف في محلول الطلاء وتأثيره السيطرة على قيمة الحامضية ومنظم لترسيب النيكل ومساعد في فعل التنعيم .​ 

4- مادة تلميع ، وهي مواد عضويه تضاف لرفع كفاءة حوض الطلاء وتعطي اسطح لماعه عاليه وتكون على نوعين :​ 
- حامض السلفونيك نفثالين ​ 
- مواد عضويه غير مشبعه وهي الالديهايدات وخاصة الفورمالديهايد والمستعمل لمادة الاكرولين وللاسباب التاليه :​ 
* تعتبر ابسط تركيب للالديهايدات ​ 
* تكُون اواصر جيدة بين جزيئاتها وتتبلمر بالظروف الاعتياديه لذا يضاف لها مادة ضد التأكسد في حالة خزنها .​ 

* درجة غليانها منخفضة ​ 
* تعمل المادة بصورة جيدة في ظروف درجة الحموضه بين 
(5و3-5و4 ) ودرجة حرارة 40 درجه مئويه وكثافة تيار واطئ​ 
* لها قابلية تكوين مركب معقد مع ايون النيكل مما يؤدي الى ترسيب النيكل ومنظما ومنتجا سطحا جيدا لماعا .​ 
مدة بقاء الفلز تكون بين (15-25) دقيقه ومن ثم يشطف بالماء ويجفف في حوض النشارة ...​ 



ملاحظة : هذا المسلك التكنولوجي يستخدم لطلاء اجزاء خاصة بالمكواة الكهربائية في معمل انتاج المكواة الكهربائية في شركتي
وقد نقلته اليكم عن طريق الخبرة العمليه ​

وارجو بل اتمنى منكم التفاعل مع الموضوع لشرح مسالك تكنولوجيه لانواع اخرى من الطلاء ​ 

في انتظار تشريفكم للموضوع ​ 

بارك الله فيكم ياأستاذ، واسمحوا لي باضافة بعض الملاحضات:كبريتات النيكل بتركيز 280-300 g/lوكلورايد النيكل لضمان ذوبان الأنود بتركيز60g/l وحامض البوريك لتثبيت درجة الحموضة في المحلول25-30 g/lوإضافات عضوية ملمعة ،يرجى إستعمال المواد التجارية وعدم المغامرة باللجوء إلى تحضيرها خاصة أن الفورمالدهايد مادة مسرطنة عافاكم الله/أخوكم د.محمد


----------



## rami 30 (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم أارجو منمكم معلومات عن خطوات عملية الأنودة للالمنيوم.... ضروري


----------



## عصام ربضي (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم.
بارك اللة في جهودكم واتمني ان تعطونا نصائح لكيفية عمل مشغل صغير لقلفنة الحديد (صاج خفيف يستعمل في البركسات والهناجر),وبارك اللة في جهودكم


----------



## haitham_eng_alex (19 يونيو 2011)

haitham_eng_alex قال:


> انا المهندس / هيثم ابراهيم مهندس مدنى كنت بابحث عن بعض المواضيع المتعلقة بموضوع المهندس الفاضل الممتاز تخص شغلى وهى
> 1- المواد المستخدمة فى أعمال المراشمة للاسطح المعدنية
> 2- المواد المستخدمة فى الدهانات الايبوكسية للمعادن
> انا شغال مراشمة دلوقتى بمادة steel grit ( g 18 ) وحاولت ابحث عن تكوين المادة من حيث نسب الحديد ونسبة الكربون الموجودة وكمان احجام الادة بالميكرون وكل حجم ايه وبيستخدم فى ايه والالة المستخدمة مواصفاتها ايه وسرعة الطلقة ليها اد ايه وكمية منها تغطى اد ايه لمتر المسطح وايه الفرق بينها وبين ال steel shot وكمان المدير المجنون بتاعى عنده اقتناع ان ال garnet هو هوsteel shot ومصطلح steel plaster ده بيستخدم امتى ومع مين فى الثلاث مواد اللى انا ذكرته علشان الراجل ده هيخلينى السع وجزاكم الله الف خير
> ...


لو ما حدش عنده رد شكرا


----------



## رحال 222 (1 يوليو 2011)

*اشكركم كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وعلى اثراء هذا الملتقى بهذة المعلومات القيمة التى استفاد منها الجميع والتى قد تكون نواة لفتح مجالات عمل امام الشباب جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم *وشكر خاص ا/عمر اياد و
ا/ سعيد كروم واتمنى من الله العلى العظيم لكم التوفيق والسداد... ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## toto_zok (1 يوليو 2011)

مهندس سعيد كروم الرجاء الرد السريع انا عندى ورشه طلاء معادن ولسه مبتدا عندى حوض نيكل 2 لتر يكر زجاج ولوح نيكل 1كيلو جرام وتنجر ديجتل 18 فولت وحوض نحاس اصفر واحمر وحوض دهب صغير 500ملميتر ولكن اللون بالنبه للمشغولات الصينيه كانت فى الاول ملفته ولكن بعد فتره حوالى اسبوع اللون للنيكل اكسد وللدهب احمرار مقرب للنحاس للعلم انى كنت بطلى نيكل وبعدين دهب ولان بطلى نحاس احمر وبعدين نيكل وبعدين دهب واللون مش مظبوط ايه الحل او ايه الغلط عندى مع العلم انى عملت حوالى12 خاتم صغير فقط وسسلسله وسط الرجاء الرد السريع


----------



## abdalhafid (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد اخوتي في ملتقى المهندسين سمعت عن شيئ اسمه الترسيب بالفاكيوم او الطلاء بالفاكيم فما هو ارجو منكم ان تفيدونا


----------



## محمودالسويسى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

thinke you doctor


----------



## وضاح الساري (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور دكتور ابداع في قمة الروعه


----------



## suleiman-17 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف كيفية الخطوات للطلاء بالزنك


----------



## kmahmoud (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

mdbenaicha قال:


> اما المواد المشتركة في المحلول الالكتروليتي الموصل للذرات هي :
> 
> 
> 1- كبريتات النيكل (نيكل سلفيت) niso4.6h2o وهذه المادة تعتبر مصدر رئيسي لايونات النيكل في المحلول لانها تذوب جيدا ولها جذر سالب ثابت لايخنزل على الكاثود ولا يتأكسد على الانود ​
> ...


 
بارك الله بك يادكتور على الاضافة المفيدة والمهمة 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عمراياد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

haitham_eng_alex قال:


> لو ما حدش عنده رد شكرا


 
اخي الكريم اذا لم تجد جواب على سؤالك اذهب الى قسم الهندسة الكيميائية واسأل الاخوة المهندسين الكيميائيين المختصين هناك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عمراياد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

رحال 222 قال:


> *اشكركم كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وعلى اثراء هذا الملتقى بهذة المعلومات القيمة التى استفاد منها الجميع والتى قد تكون نواة لفتح مجالات عمل امام الشباب جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم *وشكر خاص ا/عمر اياد و
> ا/ سعيد كروم واتمنى من الله العلى العظيم لكم التوفيق والسداد... ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


 
شكرااا جزيلا على مرورك العطر وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عمراياد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بالمناسبة وحسب معلوماتي ردا على سؤال الاخ حول طلاء انبوبة الغاز المنزليه فيستخدم للطلاء 

a good quality of oil based paint

والله اعلم


----------



## عمراياد (7 نوفمبر 2011)

rami 30 قال:


> السلام عليكم أارجو منمكم معلومات عن خطوات عملية الأنودة للالمنيوم.... ضروري


 

اخي الكريم

ارجو منك توضيح ماذا تقصد بالانودة ...؟ لانني لم افهم معنى سؤالك ... وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عمراياد (7 نوفمبر 2011)

عصام ربضي قال:


> السلام عليكم.
> بارك اللة في جهودكم واتمني ان تعطونا نصائح لكيفية عمل مشغل صغير لقلفنة الحديد (صاج خفيف يستعمل في البركسات والهناجر),وبارك اللة في جهودكم


 

الاخ الكريم 

ارجو توضيح سؤالك اكثر لان بصراحه لم افهم اي شئ منه 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عمراياد (7 نوفمبر 2011)

abdalhafid قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وبعد اخوتي في ملتقى المهندسين سمعت عن شيئ اسمه الترسيب بالفاكيوم او الطلاء بالفاكيم فما هو ارجو منكم ان تفيدونا


 

http://www.tpu.bluemountains.net/unit-display.php?recordID=6394&s=FPI05


بالتوفيق


----------



## عمراياد (7 نوفمبر 2011)

suleiman-17 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اعرف كيفية الخطوات للطلاء بالزنك


 


http://www.galvanizeit.org/images/uploads/publicationPDFs/Zinc_Coatings.pdf



بالتوفيق​


----------



## نجمة السماء (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
حضرت لتر واحد من محلول للطلاء الكهربائي ولنفرض انه يتكون من 10غرام/لتر من المادة (كلوريد النيكل) و20غرام /لتر من المادة (كلوريد الامونيوم) و30 غرام /لتر من المادة (كلوريد الزنك) و40غرام /لتر من المادة (ثايوسيانات الصوديوم) واستخدمت قطب من النيكل اسئلتي هي:
1- اذا اردت حساب سمك الطلاء للعينات التي تم طلاؤها هل استخدم المعادلة ادناه أم هناك معادلة اخرى افضل ؟ 
المعادلة المستخدمة هي:

t= m/s*ρtotal​ 
t=سمك الطلاء
m=كمية الطلاء او كتلته
s=مساحة المادة الاساس التي طليت
والرمز الاخير هو كثافة المحلول المستخدم لللطلاء ولم اعرف كيف احسبه .​ 
2- اردت معرفة التفاعلات الكيميائية التي ستحدث وماذا ستترسب على سطح العينات هل هي اوكسيد النيكل ام ماذا ، لاني قرات عن الطلاء الكهربائي وعن خلية الطلاء الكهربائي للنحاس وان المحلول يتكون من كبريتات النحاس الذائبة في الماء وكيف ستتحلل كبريتات النحاس الى ايويناتها وتنجذب نحو الطرف المعاكس لها بالشحنة، لهذا اردت معرفة ما يجري في المحلول الذي قمت بتحضيره.
وقد بحثت عن كتب وعن بحوث تتعلق بهذا الموضوع ولكن لم اجد.​


----------



## barkatk86 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا وجزيتم خيرا*


----------



## عمراياد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

نجمة السماء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حضرت لتر واحد من محلول للطلاء الكهربائي ولنفرض انه يتكون من 10غرام/لتر من المادة (كلوريد النيكل) و20غرام /لتر من المادة (كلوريد الامونيوم) و30 غرام /لتر من المادة (كلوريد الزنك) و40غرام /لتر من المادة (ثايوسيانات الصوديوم) واستخدمت قطب من النيكل اسئلتي هي:
> 1- اذا اردت حساب سمك الطلاء للعينات التي تم طلاؤها هل استخدم المعادلة ادناه أم هناك معادلة اخرى افضل ؟
> المعادلة المستخدمة هي:
> ...


 




الاخت الفاضلة 
يرجى الدخول الى هذا الموقع لفهم اساسيات الطلاء الكهربائي اولا



وانا بالخدمة 


تفضلي 


هنا 



بالتوفيق


----------



## عمراياد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الطلاء بالنيكل 

المواد التي تستخدم في هذا النوع من الطلاء هي : 

كبريتات النيكل (150-400)غم/لتر NiSO4.6H2O 
كلوريد النيكل (20-80)غم/لتر NiCl2.6H2O
حامض البوريك (15-50)غم/لتر H3BO3
حامض الكبريتيك المركز PH4.5
مواد تلميع Class II, Class I
اقطاب من النيكل النقي كميتها يحددها التيار المطلوب .


----------



## نجمة السماء (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي (عمر اياد) على مساعدتك لي
واسفة لتأخر ردي ولكن الموقع لم يكن يفتح حتى هذه اللحظة
شكرا لك


----------



## احمد جلفا متال (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*اكون شاكر جدا*

ممكن اعرف المحلول الالكتروليتي المناسب للجلفنه بالزنك بالنسب


----------



## احمد جلفا متال (26 ديسمبر 2011)

عمراياد قال:


> الطلاء بالنيكل
> 
> المواد التي تستخدم في هذا النوع من الطلاء هي :
> 
> ...



هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2486172#ixzz1hbh0RZ7O

ممكن اعرف المحلول الالكتروليتي المناسب للجلفنه بالزنك بالنسب


----------



## صلاح طوالبه (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*سعيد كروم*

*يا اخ سعيد كروم انا بدي اطلي قطعة سلاح في البيت بالنيكل ارجو تزويدي بالطريقه بالتفصيل مع جزيل الشكر *​


----------



## عمراياد (1 يناير 2012)

احمد جلفا متال قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2486172#ixzz1hbh0RZ7O
> 
> ممكن اعرف المحلول الالكتروليتي المناسب للجلفنه بالزنك بالنسب


 

السلام عليكم 


حامض الترتاريك 75 غم/لتر
ايون الكلوريد 35 غم/لتر
معدن الزنك 10 غم/لتر
ملمع (2-5) غم/لتر
درجة الحرارة (25-30) درجة مئويه
درجة الحموضه ( 3- 4 )



ويرافق عملية الطلاء رج المحلول بواسطة الهواء المضغوط وذلك لانتظام سمك الطلاء على الجزء المطلي ولزيادة قوة الرمي الايوني اضافة الى منع النقص الحاصل في ايونات الزنك القريبة من القطب السالب (الجزء المطلي ) ولزيادة قابلية ذوبان مادة ترتارات الزنك ولتسهيل عملية تحرر الهيدروجين لتقليل مسامية طبقة الطلاء . 

كما ويجب استخدام كثافة تيار عالية لمنع احتراق طبقة الطلاء حيث سيحدث ترسب سريع لايونات الزنك ممايؤدي الى نقصانه قرب القطب السالب. 


ظروف تشغيل حوض الزنك 

تركيز ايون الزنك 4-9 غم /لتر
تركيز هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 80-90 غم/لتر
درجة حرارة المحلول 25 درجة مئوية
الفولتيه 5-18 فولت
كثافة تيار الانود 2.5 A/dm2
الاقطاب كرات الزنك النقي ترتب في سلات حديد
نسبة الانود-كاثود 1/1 - 1/2 




بالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## صلاح طوالبه (1 يناير 2012)

*يا اخوان انا بدي اطلي قطعة سلاح بالنيكل وبدي الطريقه بالتفصيل مع كل شى مع الرسم التوضيحي باسرع وقت ممكن مع جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## عبدالصمد2 (1 يناير 2012)

مشكور على ماتقدمه من معلومات قيمة وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبدالصمد2 (1 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووورين جميعا"


----------



## صلاح طوالبه (1 يناير 2012)

*شى جميل ارجو التوضيح اكثر عن المصدر الكهربائي المطلوب يا دكتور مع جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## احمد جلفا متال (7 يناير 2012)

الاخ عمر اياد انا طبعا متشكر جدا على ردك بس احب اعرفك بنفسي انا احمد اعمل كيميائي باحدي مصانع الجلفنة على الساخن في مصر ونقوم بعمل جلفنة الاسلاك ولكن الجلفنة على البارد لا اعرف عنها الا اساسيات فقط.... برجاء التوضيح بالنسبه لايون الكلوريد ومحاولة الشرح اوضح وان امكن فيفضل بالصور وطبعا لو عايزين اي معلومات عن الجلفنة الساخنة انا تحت امر جميع الاعضاء


----------



## شركة الصفا (29 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*
*نظرا للأهمية الشديدة نريد معرفة تركيبة ملمع الألومنيوم الذى يستخدم لإكساب الألومنيوم طبقة لمعان وبريق *
*هو فى الغالب خليط من عدة أحماض ولكن نريد معرفة أسمائها مع نسب خلطها مع بعضها البعض وهل هناك أى مواد أخرى تضاف لهذا الخليط ؟؟؟؟؟*
*أفيدونا أفادكم الله.....*
​


----------



## على هارون (12 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخوانى
ارجوالتكرم بافادتى فى كيفية حساب تكلفة طلاء المنتج فى كل حوض على حدة (نحاس احمر-نحاس اصفر-نيكل-كروم -جلفنة) وما هى طرق المحافظة على جودة وثبات الطلاء
وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## elkahrabaee (21 فبراير 2012)

*ارجو افادتى فى كيفية تركيب حوض القصدير ونسب الخامات او الكيماويات المستخدمة 
*​


----------



## alyfarouk (4 مارس 2012)

رائع


----------



## دوولي (6 مارس 2012)

مو ضوع جد رائع ومفيد
وإن شاء الله استفيد منو فى نشاطي 

الله يعطيكم العافيهـ


----------



## seyedtaher (12 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليکم و رحمة الله و برکاته *
*انا صائغ اساور ذهبية اريد ان اقوم بصياغة اساور من النحاس الاصفر brass و لا اعلم کيف احصل علي لون ذهبي بثمن مناسب اتمني ان تشرحوا لي عملية الطلاء بشکل واسع اقصد:*
*س1- کم مرحلة تلزم للطلاء*
*س2- ترکيبة الاحواض*
*س3- الامبرية و الولتية و درجة الحرارة اللازمة *
*و لکم جزيل الشکر*


----------



## رضا جمال الذهبى (5 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الموضوع مهم ومعلومات ممتاذه عن انواع الطلاء والمواد المستخدمه فيه والاهم بعد كل ذلك هو التطهير الجيد للمشغولات قبل عملية الطلاء وضبط الامير والحرص على استمرار عملية تقليب المحلول اثناء عملية الترسيب (عملية الطلاء )


----------



## mahmoud tellawi (9 أبريل 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو المساعدة في موضوع تنظيف الشوائب والزيوت من على مواسير الحديد وذالك لغايات دهان البودرة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمراياد (31 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اسف اخوتي الكرام على انقطاعي للفتره الماضيه بسبب ظروف خاصه

وان شاء الله ساتواصل معكم ليساعدني الله على الاجابة عن اسئلتكم واستفسااراتكم واكرر اسفي للخوة الذين لم ارد على استفساراتهم

ودمتم بحفظ الله عزوجل

تحيتي


----------



## Haneen Dagher (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## md beida (3 نوفمبر 2012)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## عمراياد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااا لمروركم العطر


----------



## m.s.f (27 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً على المعلومات الجيدة ونتمنا المزيد من المعلومات فى مجال جلفنة الأنابيب المستخدمة فى السفن .


----------



## عمراياد (28 ديسمبر 2012)

m.s.f قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكراً على المعلومات الجيدة ونتمنا المزيد من المعلومات فى مجال جلفنة الأنابيب المستخدمة فى السفن .




ارجو ان تستفيد من هذا الرابط

http://www.standard-club.com/docs/AMaster'sGuidetoShip'sPiping2ndedition.pdf

تحيتي


----------



## محمد اسحق حسن (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اود من السادة الزملاء الافاضل مدي بمعلومات عن معالجة اسطح المعادن chemical treatment process قبل طلاءها و عن تصميم نظام يمكنني تصنيعه محلياً بالورشة و عن انواع المحاليل التي يجب استخدامها 
و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## amarmon3m (25 فبراير 2013)

تشكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## yayooomax (8 يوليو 2013)

موضوع ممتع


----------



## ماكس لاين (16 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدااااااا


----------



## عمراياد (20 يوليو 2013)

محمد اسحق حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> اود من السادة الزملاء الافاضل مدي بمعلومات عن معالجة اسطح المعادن chemical treatment process قبل طلاءها و عن تصميم نظام يمكنني تصنيعه محلياً بالورشة و عن انواع المحاليل التي يجب استخدامها
> و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير





تفضل 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng241325/


وهذا شرح منقول من احدى الملتقيات 



التأكل في المعادن3
​*طرق الحماية من التآكل*
*1- **اختيار التصميم المناسب :*
*· **البساطة فى التصميم .*
*· **تجنب تكوين الخلايا الجلفانية .*
*· **تجنب الرطوبة .*
*2- **تعديل نوعية المعدن :*
*1- **إزالة العناصر المضادة المسببة للتآكل .*
*2- **إضافة العناصر المحسنة لمقاومة التآكل .*
*3- **إتمام أعمال المعالجة لإزالة الاجهادات المتوافرة التى نتجت عن أعمال اللحام .*
*3- **تعديل و تغيير وسط التآكل :*
*· **إزالة الأملاح عن طريق أعمال التأين .*
*· **إزالة الأحماض بإضافة الجير و المواد القلوية .*
*· **تقليل نسبة تواجد الأكسجين بإضافة موانع التآكل ( كلوريد الصوديوم و الأمونيا و موانع التآكل و المواد الكيماوية المقاومة لعملية التآكل ) .*
*4- **التغطية :*
*هى وسيلة الغرض منها تكوين غشاء متصل من مادة عازلة للكهرباء على سطح المعدن المراد حمايته عن الوسط الالكتروليتى الملامس له و المحيط به و كذلك اعتراض الدائرة ( الآنودية – الكاثودية ) عن طريق ذلك الغشاء ذو المقاومة الكهربية العالية و بالتالى يضمحل بل و يكاد يتلاشى تيار التآكل .*
*و من المعلوم أن أساليب التغطية الجيدة و المناسبة و التى تكون كفاءتها أكثر من 99% من سطح المنشأ المعدنى تحمى هذا المنشأ تماماً من التآكل إلى جانب هذا إذا طبق نظام للحماية الكاثودية للمنشآت بالتغطية فإنه يكون نظام بسيط نسبياً حيث تكون المساحات المكشوفة أو الضعيفة التغطية هى فقط المراد حمايتها بواسطة أساليب الحماية الكاثودية .*
*و نقص المعرفة يؤدى إلى عمل تغطية ضعيفة بسبب عدم معرفة نوع التغطية المناسبة و عدم الاهتمام بتجهيز السطح و معاملة مادة التغطية بإهمال بعد إتمام عملية التغطية و أثناء الردم بالإضافة إلى اهمال عملية الفحص النهائى بعد انتهاء عملية التغطية و يجب التأكد من الخصائص التالية لمادة التغطية :-*
*· **سهل التطبيق على الخط ( التطبيع على الخط ) .*
*· **جيد التلاصق .*
*· **مقاوم للصدم .*
*· **مرن .*
*· **يقاوم إجهاد التربة .*
*· **له مقاومة ضد الماء .*
*· **له مقاومة كهربية عالية .*
*· **متزن فى الخواص الطبيعية و الكيميائية .*
*· **مقاوم للبكتريا .*
*· **له مقاومة للكائنات البحرية ( عند استعماله فى المنشآت البحرية ) .*
*طرق حماية المعادن بالتغطية :-*
*أولاً : التغطية بالتغليف :*
*يمكن تقسيم أنواع التغليف للمواسير المدفونة كما يلى :-*
*· **البيتومين .*
*· **شرائط البلاستيك .*
*· **البولى ايثلين ( عالى – منخفض ) الكثافة .*
*· **شرائط قطران الفحم .*
*ثانياً : التغطية بالدهانات :*
*· **الأغطية العضوية **ORAGANIC COATING** ( الورنيشات – اللاكيهات – البويات المانعة للتآكل ) .*
*· **زجاج السيراميك ( الأغطية الغير معدنية الغير عضوية **NON METALIC – NON ORGANIC** ) .*


*طرق التغطية بالدهانات :-*

*باستخدام الفرشاة للطلاء *
*باستخدام الرش بالمسدس *
*باستخدام الغمر فى المحاليل الكيميائية المراد طلاء المعدن بها .*
*ثالثاًً : التغليف المعدنى ( الجلفنة**METALIC COATING **) :*
*وهى طريقة معروفة و أثبتت جدارتها للتغطية و الوقاية الخارجية للسطوح فى حالات الرطوبة العالية و فى الوقاية من العوامل الجوية و فى الإنشاءات البحرية و هى عديمة الجدوى فى الحماية الداخلية و تتم الجلفنة بالغمر فى مصهور فلز الزنك و الجلفنة تعتمد فى المقام الأول على أن الزنك يحتل مكاناً متقدماً فى ترتيب الفلزات بالنسبة لجهد القطب القياسى و يلاحظ وجود مسام مجهرية فى بعض الحالات تسبب خلق خلايا مجهرية بين المعدن .*
*المعالجة الابتدائية لأسطح المعادن قبل عملية التغطية ( التغليف أو الدهانات )*
*و قبل إجراء عملية التغليف يجب تجهيز السطح جيدا عن طريق تنظيفه و تلميعه بالطرق اليدوية باستخدام فرشة أو صنفرة أو بالطريقة الميكانيكية وهى الطريقة الأكثر انتشاراً فى تنظيف سطح الماسورة باستخدام كرات صغيرة من الصلب قطر ( 1 مم ) أو رمل ناعم باندفاع كبير عن طريق ضغط الهواء ثم يتم تنظيفها من الأتربة أو الشحومات باستخدام المذيبات الكيميائية كالزيلين كما يتم تنظيف السطح كيميائياً بالتخليل عن طريق غمس الألواح فى أحواض بها حامض و تستخدم للألواح المستمرة و يمكن التنظيف أيضاً الكتروكيميائياً بجعل اللوح المراد تنظيفه آنود داخل دائرة كهربائية كاملة .*
*مراحل معالجة أسطح المعادن :-*
*تتم معالجة أسطح المعادن على عدة مراحل :-*
*المرحلة الأولى :-*
*إزالة المواد العضوية مثل ( الزيوت و الشحوم ) حيث يجب أن يتم قبل التغطية و قبل التنظيف الهوائى و قبل التخمير الكيميائى فى الأحماض حيث يتم أزالة الزيوت المعدنية و الشحوم بالمذيبات العضوية و ازالة الدهون و الزيوت الدهنية و الشمع و الصابون بالمحاليل القلوية .*
*و يتم ازالة الشحم بواسطة :-*
*· **المواد العضوية مثل الكحول الأبيض و ثلاثى كلورو ايثلين .*
*· **المواد القلوية مثل الفوسفات القلوية و السيليكات القلوية .*
*· **التنظيف باستخدام الكحول الأبيض + مواد صابونية أوليات البوتاسيوم .*
*· **الإزالة بالبخار ربما تستعمل مع التنظيف بعد الازالة بالاستحلاب أو بعد إزالة الدهان بالقلويات .*
*المرحلة الثانية :-*
*إزالة الطبقات الرقيقة و الصدأ مثل :-*
*· **طبقة رقيقة من القشور .*
*· **طبقة رقيقة من الصدأ .*
*· **منتجات التآكل .*
*و هذه المرحلة الثانية تؤدى إلى الحصول على سطح مناسب لعملية التغطية و تتضمن تغيير صلادة المعدن و لهذا يزال جزء صغير أو كبير من سطح المعدن و تتم بواسطة :-*
*الطرق الميكانيكية :*
*· **استخدام الصنفرة بالفرشاة السلك و التجليخ و الكشط .*
*· **استخدام ضغط الهواء و الرمل فى ماكينة الرمالة .*
*· **استخدام الطرد المركزى باستخدام نصل سكينة فى حركة دائرية .*
*· *بواسطة الصقل ( التلميع ) بواسطة صنفرة ناعمة .
الحرارة :
باستخدام لهب الأوكسى استيلين و هذا الطريقة مناسبة للمنشآت الكبيرة و لإزالة القشور الرقيقة و الصدأ .
بواسطة أفران الحث الحرارى و هى مناسبة لقضبان الحديد و الأنابيب .
الطرق الكيميائية :
و هى غمر المعدن المراد تنظيفه فى محاليل مائية مثل حمض الكبريتيك و حمض الهيدروليك و هى تستخدم لإزالة الصدأو الطبقات الرقيقة المتآكلة فى المعدن .
المرحلة الثالثة :-
تجهيز و تنظيف الأسطح و تتم باستخدام الرمالة حتى يصل لدرجة نظافة ناعمة تسمى sa21/2 .




بالتوفيق


----------



## الاحتباس الحراري (25 يوليو 2013)

اسئلكم ياشباب مازذا تعرفون عن الاحتباس الحراري​
​


----------



## عمراياد (5 أغسطس 2013)

الاحتباس الحراري قال:


> اسئلكم ياشباب مازذا تعرفون عن الاحتباس الحراري​
> ​




اخي ادخل الى هذا الموضوع 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng282612/


بالتوفيق


----------



## eng-yahya (4 مارس 2014)

هل لديكم معلومات حول طلاء الألمنيوم الكهربائي بالنيكل .... أرجو الإفادة و شكراً


----------



## elsayed80 (5 أبريل 2014)

احسنت-:20:


----------



## mnsour78 (5 أبريل 2014)

*Experimentally Characterization of Coated Cutting*


----------



## بشير محمد جابر (6 أبريل 2014)

*طلاء الحديد المجلفن بدون الكهرباء*

مهندس / سعيد 
يعطيك الف عافيه واشكرك من قلبي على كل المعلومات الفعاله التي تقدمها واتمناء ان تساعدني بشرح كيفية القيام بعملية التلوين للحديد المجلفن لان والدي يمتلك مصنع شول غاز ونريد جلفنت وطلاءعيون الشوله حتى تعطي شكل جميل وعليه ارجو منك ان تساعدني في شرح كيفية عملية الجلفنه والطلاء مع ذكر المواد المطلوبه ولاكن الطلاء بواسطة الحوض
اتمناء ان تساعدني وادعو الله ان يحسبه لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mastkanis (11 يونيو 2014)

اريد طلاء قطعة زنك بواسطة النحاس ما المطلوب


----------



## العربي صحراوي (29 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وربي يجعل هذه المعلومات وكل معلومة تقدمها حسنات في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نور شكيو (11 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، برجاء نشر بقيه الموضوع بالصور 
وان امكن الاماكن التى يمكننى التعامل معها للدهانات


----------



## عبد الله بدير (26 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر يامهندس يامحترم


----------



## abdulsattar58 (28 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
بارك الله تعالى فيكم ولكم وعليكم
اللهم اكتب لهم ولي وللمسلمين سعادة الدارين
آمين


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

مشكورة على التوضيح


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

الف شكر


----------



## عمراياد (8 فبراير 2016)

mastkanis قال:


> اريد طلاء قطعة زنك بواسطة النحاس ما المطلوب



تفضل 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gGHNjdY-1o&hd=1


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohtaha (17 أغسطس 2017)

موضوع مهم ومعلومات مفيده - بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يونيو 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بركة و نرجو الاستمرار في عطائكم الخلاصة جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

